# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2013



## CptRena (1 Set 2013 às 03:23)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## CptRena (1 Set 2013 às 12:41)

Bom dia

Muito interessante de ver a imagem de satélite. Andam ali uns, suponho que sejam cirrus, a passear, e demonstram muito bem a diferença entre o regime de ventos à superfífie (ENE) e em altitude (ONO)







Edição (1512J)






Edição (1547J)

Mais uma imagem, desta vez do Terra, tirada hoje pelas 13:10 (locais)






Bem visivel a nuvem e também os incêndios


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2013 às 21:44)

Boa noite,

mais um dia quente e com muito fumo de incêndios..

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *19.8 ºc *

máxima: *31.7 ºc *

*Actual*

temp: 25.6 ºc 

Vento NNE: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.8 hpa

Humidade: 42%


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2013 às 23:29)

Neste momento já vento de leste, na rua uma bruma de fumo, cheira intensamente a mato queimado ou a arder, entra para o interior das casas, não se pode ter as janelas abertas...


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Set 2013 às 23:53)

Boa noite.

Tivemos hoje um dia de céu limpo, por vezes com discreta nebulosidade alta,  e vento fraco a moderado, em média de E.

Pela tarde os incêndios propagaram-se de forma alarmante, inúmeros pelo Vale do Sousa. A baixa humidade e o vento  que se fizeram sentir alastravam os fogos activos a velocidade elevada. Muito mau por aqui...ainda há fogos activos, um deles aqui a cerca de 5 km no Monte de S. Tiago, no limite entre Paços de Ferreira e Lousada.


*Extremos nos termómetros analógicos de mínima e máxima em abrigo meteorológico (valores aprox. à décima)
Tmín: 14,2ºC 
Tmáx: 33,2ºC 

Tatual: 17,3ºC


Extremos no termo-higrómetro Oregon com RS caseiro
Tmín: 14,1ºC
Tmáx: 34,3ºC

Tatual: 17,0ºC
Hr: 57%​*


----------



## Snifa (2 Set 2013 às 07:21)

Bom dia, 

mínima tropical: *21.5 ºc *

Neste momento 23.3 ºc 

Vento E: 17 Km/h

Mais um dia quente em perspectiva


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Set 2013 às 17:48)

E isto continua!  Incêndios, incêndios e mais incêndios!!


----------



## GabKoost (2 Set 2013 às 18:46)

Ainda vai chegar dia em que no verão o governo irá decretar a proibição de andar nas montanhas ou trabalhar em campos junto a matas.

Mas iriam ver que tudo continuaria na mesma.

Falando a sério nunca o nosso estado iria tomar uma decisão destas em relação a incêndios. 

Nestas épocas está tudo de vacaciones.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2013 às 13:55)

Boas Tardes!!!

Agora estão *23,3ºC*,*65%* de HR, *1019,1 hPa* e vento Fraco a 5 km/h.

*Extremos de Anteontem:*

Temperatura Máxima:* 30,0ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *17,3ºC*

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Máxima: *26,0ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *17,9ºC*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (3 Set 2013 às 14:03)

Estás com sorte *Miguel96*!!

Por aqui sigo com *36.1ºC*! 
Hrelativa:*25%*


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2013 às 15:28)

Sigo com* 24,9ºC*,* 58% *de Humidade e Vento Fraco a* 8 km/h* de Noroeste.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2013 às 23:34)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *25,7ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *17,7ºC*


*Neste momento:*

Temperatura: *19,0ºC*
Vento: *0 km/h a 1,6 km/h*
Humidade: *81%*


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Set 2013 às 23:51)

Boa noite.

Tivemos aqui mais um dia muito quente.
O fumo ainda foi presença obrigatória, os bombeiros andaram num corropio...
De resto tivemos céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado (ao final da tarde), em média de O (claramente uma mudança).

*Extremos nos termómetros analógicos de mínima e máxima em abrigo meteorológico (valores aprox. à décima)
Tmín: 13,0ºC 
Tmáx: 33,0ºC 



Extremos no termo-higrómetro Oregon com RS caseiro
Tmín: 13,0ºC
Tmáx: 34,3ºC

Tatual: 16,5ºC
Hr: 63%​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Set 2013 às 23:53)

Boas noites,
por aqui tive mais um dia bem quente e marcado pela praga do costume, o fumo, já parece algo do quotidiano !

A partir de quinta-feira poderá ficar mais fresco, dia que também será marcado pelo regresso da instabilidade aqui ao Norte.


----------



## Veterano (4 Set 2013 às 08:28)

Bom dia. Manhã com algumas nuvens altas, bruma, vento fraco e cerca de 21º.

  Nota-se muita humidade no ar.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Set 2013 às 15:47)

Trovoada a Oeste de Lisboa (A subir para Norte e NE)


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2013 às 19:27)

Está prestes a chover!!!!


----------



## supercell (4 Set 2013 às 20:41)

Cairam umas pingas à 1h e meia e está ameaçador para o interior sul


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Set 2013 às 20:46)

Já há atividade eléctrica mais a sul, no interior do distrito de Aveiro!


----------



## supercell (4 Set 2013 às 20:53)

Relâmpagos a Nordeste e e Sudeste...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Set 2013 às 20:54)

Já vejo e ouço relâmpagos a sudoeste!!


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2013 às 20:57)

Já vejo relâmpagos a Este!!!!!


----------



## supercell (4 Set 2013 às 20:57)

> Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2013
> Já há atividade eléctrica mais a sul, no interior do distrito de Aveiro!



Penso ser na zona de Sta Maria da Feira e masi a sul de Aveiro também se vêem grandes clarões, talvez ja ligeiramente a noroeste de Coimbra já na Mealhada, e parece que está a deslocar-se masi para cá para Norte!

Aí vem ela!


----------



## CptRena (4 Set 2013 às 21:03)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Já há atividade eléctrica mais a sul, no interior do distrito de Aveiro!



Daqui vi mas foi as células a passar a Oeste, mas o radar também mostra algo ali perto de Arouca. Ainda consegui ver duas DEA bem bonitas, todas definidas e sem nuvens pela frente


----------



## Snifa (4 Set 2013 às 21:04)

Está a relampejar a SW/S do Porto, ainda agora vi um relâmpago nuvem solo, bem grosso!


----------



## Falkor (4 Set 2013 às 21:06)

Confirmo, multiplas descargas electricas e bem fortes


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2013 às 21:06)

A festa vai começando pelo Litoral Norte.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2013 às 21:09)

Ouvi um ronco muito suave da célula a Este de Espinho.

Neste momento vêem-se relâmpagos a Este


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Set 2013 às 21:10)

Para quem tem a felicidade de presenciar esses momentos eléctricos, podem sempre captar algumas imagens para posteriormente partilharem com o resto do pessoal

Bons estrondos!


----------



## Paula (4 Set 2013 às 21:15)

Boas.

Aqui por Braga também já se vai iluminando o céu.
Vamos acompanhando.


----------



## Geiras (4 Set 2013 às 21:18)




----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Set 2013 às 21:24)

trovoada bem forte agora!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Set 2013 às 21:28)

Ainda só vi um a sul, é ainda muito cedo para observar melhor, pois ainda tenho visitas em casa.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2013 às 21:29)

A trovoada é bem visível aqui de espinho a Sul/Sueste, já vi vários raios e relâmpagos.
A Nordeste também vi alguns relâmpagos.


----------



## Snifa (4 Set 2013 às 21:35)

Cá fica  um video que fiz agora, muito curto e em camera lenta... 

Já cheira a terra molhada..

relâmpago aos 26 segundos sensivelmente...

[ame="http://youtu.be/QWWB6Acls0E"]http://youtu.be/QWWB6Acls0E[/ame]


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (4 Set 2013 às 21:37)

Já chove moderadamente, mas a trovoada acalmou!


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2013 às 21:39)

Grande Raio a Sul, mas não audível aqui em Espinho


----------



## Snifa (4 Set 2013 às 21:41)

E agora falhou a luz em boa parte da cidade...que escuridão!

Isto depois de um grande relâmpago a Sudoeste


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2013 às 21:42)

A luz da rua foi abaixo, raios enormes a Sul.


----------



## GabKoost (4 Set 2013 às 21:45)

Primeiro trovão da noite.

Espero que venha algumas gotinhas para matar a saudade....


----------



## Stinger (4 Set 2013 às 21:46)

Por aqui tambem se avista bastantes relampagos , a tipica trovoada seca das alturas de verao !

Vi uma celula para o interior para la de valongo , e outra agora mais ao litoral para espinho +/-


----------



## DMartins (4 Set 2013 às 21:50)

Grande estrondo!! A luz falhou por momentos em Guimarães...


----------



## fabiosilva (4 Set 2013 às 21:51)

supercell disse:


> Penso ser na zona de Sta Maria da Feira e masi a sul de Aveiro também se vêem grandes clarões, talvez ja ligeiramente a noroeste de Coimbra já na Mealhada, e parece que está a deslocar-se masi para cá para Norte!
> 
> Aí vem ela!



Oliveira de azeméis. Confirmo... grandes clarões a sul (raios/descargas constantes), a aumentar de intensidade. Estão a vir cá para cima.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2013 às 21:52)

A célula a Sul de Espinho está a mover-se para Norte, os raios estão cada vez mais perto daqui.
Espero ouvir o som da trovoada, visto que observo muitos raios e relâmpagos.


----------



## Paula (4 Set 2013 às 21:52)

Também aqui a luz deu sinal e depois já se ouve roncar ao longe!


----------



## GabKoost (4 Set 2013 às 21:56)

Primeiras gotas por aqui!!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Set 2013 às 21:58)

Oiço trovões a Nordeste daqui mas parece que vai passar tudo ao lado. Nem chuva caiu ainda.


----------



## GabKoost (4 Set 2013 às 21:59)

Belo aguaceiro com alguma (pouca) saraiva à mistura.

Trovões raros mas perto daqui!


----------



## CptRena (4 Set 2013 às 21:59)

Que festa que vai lá fora 360° de paisagem com raios e roncos constantemente, sem intervalo. Está demais 

Não tenho camera à mão, infelizmente. Fiz com o telem, mas deve estar com muito baixa qualidade


----------



## GabKoost (4 Set 2013 às 22:08)

Mais trovões!

A chuva continua mas mais fraca!

Ao menos vai dar para apagar o resto dos rescaldos e para limpar o ar...

Os últimos dias andava um ambiente de smogg que mais parecia Mordor!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Set 2013 às 22:08)

Bastantes relampagos a sul. Parece-me estar a dirigir-se para aqui. Vamos esperar


----------



## Andre Barbosa (4 Set 2013 às 22:09)

Relâmpagos mesmo por cima aqui da zona onde vivo.


----------



## camrov8 (4 Set 2013 às 22:10)

é verdade esta uma grande festarola já não via uma trovoada tão activa há muito tempo


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2013 às 22:12)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Bastantes relampagos a sul. Parece-me estar a dirigir-se para aqui. Vamos esperar



Parece que sim, vejo neste momento raios e relâmpagos a sul


----------



## Paula (4 Set 2013 às 22:12)

Peço desculpa pela terrível qualidade. A luz da minha rua tinha falhado e depois só veio quando dá o relâmpago. Só a mim


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2013 às 22:15)

Começou a cair os primeiros pingos e já é audível a trovoada.

Neste momento vejo muitos raios


----------



## Snifa (4 Set 2013 às 22:18)

É cada descarga eléctrica para sul, raios nuvem solo bem grossos,  com grande frequência e em aproximação, neste momento o vento roda para sul....


----------



## GabKoost (4 Set 2013 às 22:20)

Para Sudoeste da minha posição, por trás de uma cadeia montanhosa, vejo bastantes relâmpagos!

Que venha também mais "inland" por favor!

A chuva, entretanto, parou por estas bandas de cair de forma contínua.


----------



## Paula (4 Set 2013 às 22:26)

Voltam a cair umas pingas.
De momento parou de trovejar.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Set 2013 às 22:26)

Bastantes raios a sul. Principalmente nuvem nuvem ramificados.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Set 2013 às 22:27)

Grande actividade eléctrica ligeiramente a sul e sobre o mar agora mesmo!  Só falta mesmo a chuvinha!


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Set 2013 às 22:27)




----------



## fabiosilva (4 Set 2013 às 22:28)

Trovoada a acalmar...


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2013 às 22:28)

Ja chove bem agora


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Set 2013 às 22:31)

Aqui a chuva vai parando mas lá começa se novo. A trovoada essa é que não pára.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2013 às 22:32)

Trovoada moderada agora


----------



## fabiosilva (4 Set 2013 às 22:33)

fabiosilva disse:


> Trovoada a acalmar...



Falso alarme... Fui influenciado pela audição pois de repente ficou tudo mais silencioso. Mas a atividade eletrica continua.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2013 às 22:36)

Neste momento fortes estrondos consecutivos por aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Set 2013 às 22:36)

Bem por aqui ainda esteve bem perto, consegui captar algumas descargas, mais tarde ponho aqui.
vou se ver se vislumbro algo daquela célula que está a chegar ao Porto.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2013 às 22:37)

É com cada flash 
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/espinho/


----------



## CptRena (4 Set 2013 às 22:44)

E o radar já foi


----------



## Snifa (4 Set 2013 às 22:45)

Já ronca, e não é pouco..mais um video em slow motion que fiz agora mesmo:

[ame="http://youtu.be/pXXBoQtKDjE"]http://youtu.be/pXXBoQtKDjE[/ame]


----------



## fabiosilva (4 Set 2013 às 22:45)

Agora sim... atividade elétrica diminui intensidade mas aumenta qualidade. Vento começou a soprar com mais força.. está a ficar perigoso.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Set 2013 às 22:49)

Apareceu uma instabilidade de sul com uma velocidade... Vento a soprar com maia intensidade.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Set 2013 às 22:54)

essa célula aí em baixo já começa a dar sinais, claroes a SW.


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Set 2013 às 22:57)

Para sul do Porto e para Oeste vislumbram-se descargas bem interessantes, aliás a célula que está no mar, dá a sensação de estar perto, mas na realidade não está porque o que se vê é o relâmpago do topo da célula. Mas para sul..... ui ui onde ela cair é cada bombardeamento imagino.

Pelo Porto, ainda é cedo falar mas para já vamos ficar mais umas horas a ver o "fogo de artificio" ao longe.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Set 2013 às 22:57)

As minhas tentativas fotográficas não estão a dar resultados e as baterias a acabar!


----------



## fabiosilva (4 Set 2013 às 23:01)

Tomei conhecimento de que na zona do Furadouro (Ovar), chove bem...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Set 2013 às 23:01)

Aqui parece-me que os grandes bombardeamentos estão a ficar todos a sul.


----------



## fabiosilva (4 Set 2013 às 23:04)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Aqui parece-me que os grandes bombardeamentos estão a ficar todos a sul.



Quando olho para sul, vejo clarões muito grandes atrás de nuvem gigante que faz género silhueta. A minha intuição diz-me que 10/20 minutos, isto vai ficar feio em OAZ.


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Set 2013 às 23:08)

fabiosilva disse:


> Quando olho para sul, vejo clarões muito grandes atrás de nuvem gigante que faz género silhueta. A minha intuição diz-me que 10/20 minutos, isto vai ficar feio em OAZ.



Mas já está ai perto? Eu estou a ver essa célula daqui do Porto com a tal silhueta e realmente é incrível a sucessão de relâmpagos e o poderio deles.


----------



## fabiosilva (4 Set 2013 às 23:11)

rfilipeg disse:


> Mas já está ai perto? Eu estou a ver essa célula daqui do Porto com a tal silhueta e realmente é incrível a sucessão de relâmpagos e o poderio deles.




Sim... a aproximar-se a bom ritmo. Luz e som a aumentar de intensidade, e ao fundo dá a sensação que vem chuva. Estou a ver que quando cair [chuva] vai ser a sério.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2013 às 23:13)

Agora vêm-se relâmpagos a Este e a Oeste e ouve-se o ronco dos trovões!!
Vento a soprar com alguma intensidade de Sul e as células a moverem-se a uma velocidade incrível.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Set 2013 às 23:13)

Já chove!  E há descargas também já sobre terra.


----------



## rfilipeg (4 Set 2013 às 23:17)

Levantou-se um vento moderado a forte por aqui e novamente vento de Sul. Descargas continuam ao longe.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Set 2013 às 23:19)

Boa noite.

Tivemos bons momentos de chuva por aqui cerca das 21.15h.
O *acumulado de precipitação* é de *2,0mm*.
Vinha acompanhada de actividade eléctrica, raios e trovões de mãos dadas - aqui na Chã de Ferreira devem ter caído uns quantos...
Neste momento temos céu parcialmente nublado.

Durante o dia tivemos céu pouco nublado a parcialmente nublado, e vento fraco de NNO.

*Extremos nos termómetros analógicos de mínima e máxima em abrigo meteorológico (valores aprox. à décima)
Tmín: 13,6ºC 
Tmáx: 31,5ºC 



Extremos no termo-higrómetro Oregon com RS caseiro
Tmín: 13,6ºC
Tmáx: 32,2ºC

Tatual: 19,4ºC
Hr: 68%​*


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Set 2013 às 23:19)

Por cá calmo e sereno


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Set 2013 às 23:19)

Eu já vim para dentro. Apesar de os conseguir ver, está tudo a passar à minha volta


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2013 às 23:23)

Ainda se ouvem os trovões por aqui por Espinho e vêem-se relâmpagos.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2013 às 23:34)

Fortíssimo trovão agora.

Troveja a Nordeste e Este.

Pinga neste momento


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2013 às 23:51)

Troveja Forte neste momento!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2013 às 00:09)

Grande estoiro agora


----------



## João Pedro (5 Set 2013 às 00:13)

Bem, que bela horinha se passou à janela!  Em mais de 500 fotos aproveitam-se duas ou três! 
Voltou a chover há cerca de meia hora.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2013 às 00:13)

Forte chuvada


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2013 às 00:14)

Grande festival eléctrico, é uns atrás dos outros, neste momento chove bem e com gotas muito grossas!


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Set 2013 às 00:21)

Trovoada a rodear-me neste momento, nem sei para onde me hei de virar.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2013 às 00:25)

Vou dormir que já é tarde, neste momento trovoada fraca e vento a soprar fraco a moderado.

*0,6 mm* acumulados de precipitação


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2013 às 00:29)

Grande relâmpago mesmo aqui por cima, de imediato as luzes de algumas ruas apagaram-se


----------



## João Pedro (5 Set 2013 às 00:33)

A melhor da noite!




E com zoom. 




Para primeira experiência de fotografar raios até não foi mau!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Set 2013 às 00:36)

Brutal!!!  

Das primeiras da noite!!! 



João Pedro disse:


> A melhor da noite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2013 às 00:38)

A trovoada neste momento é forte e não me deixa dormir


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Set 2013 às 00:43)

Que bomba rebentou há bocado, valente trovão ! 

Neste momento começam a cair umas pingas bem grossas e a trovoada é uma constante, embora mais longe neste momento.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (5 Set 2013 às 00:44)

Eu não consigo tirar fotos, ficam sempre escuras !

Por isso deixo um video!  (note-se que isto foi no inicio, dai não haver chuva, mas uns belos relâmpagos!)


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2013 às 00:45)

Radar com intensidade da precipitação:

http://www.rain-alarm.com/

Quando abrir o site, seleccione No em Automatic Location e, na página que se abre a seguir, digite o nome de um local (dentro de Portugal Continental) para o qual será direccionado depois de teclar em Ok. Na página que se abrir de seguida, tecle em Ok para fechar o lado esquerdo da página e agora é só navegar. No Menu, que se encontra na parte superior do lado direito da página, pode aprimorar o tipo de visualização (por exemplo, deslocando o Animation rate para a esquerda e Animation interval para a direita, podem observar a variação da intensidade da precipitação e distribuição geográfica nas últimas duas horas, em intervalos de 10 em 10 minutos.).

Para acompanhar a localização das descargas eléctricas atmosféricas:

ImapWeather


----------



## João Pedro (5 Set 2013 às 00:47)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Brutal!!!
> 
> Das primeiras da noite!!!


Obrigado! 

Volta a trovejar bem forte agora!


----------



## GabKoost (5 Set 2013 às 00:50)

Há cerca de 20 min, 2 enormes trovões deitaram a luz abaixo!

Lá tive eu de reiniciar todos os servidores aqui do posto de trabalho depois de ligar o gerador!


----------



## GabKoost (5 Set 2013 às 00:51)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Que bomba rebentou há bocado, valente trovão !
> 
> Neste momento começam a cair umas pingas bem grossas e a trovoada é uma constante, embora mais longe neste momento.



Ehehe!

Até as paredes tremeram!


----------



## CptRena (5 Set 2013 às 01:01)

Brutal o espetáculo que se abateu por esta zona esta noite


----------



## João Pedro (5 Set 2013 às 01:06)

1817 raios é obra!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Set 2013 às 01:12)

Ainda se vê e ouve alguns de vez em quando por aqui.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Set 2013 às 01:19)

Boa noite,

Por aqui continua a trovejar, tem sido espectacular 
Neste momento nova celula a sul.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Set 2013 às 01:25)

Chuva forte neste momento e muita trovoada.
Estou a tirar fotos.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Set 2013 às 01:26)

Por aqui ouvem-se mais uma vez ao longe. Devem ser esses.


----------



## Fi (5 Set 2013 às 01:27)

Bem... Acho que o Apocalipse chegou aqui à aldeia. Um raio caiu em frente à minha janela. Só se via luz roxa forte, faíscas por todo o lado, berros, pessoas a saírem à rua. A minha secretária e cadeira foram empurradas e os phones começaram a soltar faíscas. Nunca vi nada assim. Foi mesmo o ground 0 de um raio.

Estive a um passo de colocar a webcam online quando a trovoada começou mas acabei por não o fazer... Não me matem. 

A trovoada continua forte.


----------



## gimmigummy (5 Set 2013 às 01:35)

Fi disse:


> Bem... Acho que o Apocalipse chegou aqui à aldeia. Um raio caiu em frente à minha janela. Só se via luz roxa forte, faíscas por todo o lado, berros, pessoas a saírem à rua. A minha secretária e cadeira foram empurradas e os phones começaram a soltar faíscas. Nunca vi nada assim. Foi mesmo o ground 0 de um raio.
> 
> Estive a um passo de colocar a webcam online quando a trovoada começou mas acabei por não o fazer... Não me matem.
> 
> A trovoada continua forte.




Já assisti a um desses. Estava eu na rua a 10 metros do poste de electricidade de onde caiu. Lembro-me de ter ficado cego com a luz. Senti calor como se tivessem lançado fogo e a chuva parou por uns momentos.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Set 2013 às 01:37)

Luz foi abaixo e passado um segundo, grande estoiro. Engraçado que na rua há luz. Entretanto mais 2 estoiros mesmo aqui. Até estremeci.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Set 2013 às 01:41)

Chuva forte e os estoiros conrinuam aqui mesmo por cima. Acho que vou esperar um bocado antes de ir la fora ligar  o geral.


----------



## gimmigummy (5 Set 2013 às 01:51)

Wow!!! Ganda estouro no poste de alta tensão! Faíscas até dizer chega!!! E sem chuva.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Set 2013 às 01:55)

A cada 5-10s vejo um flash ni céu. Nunca tinha visto tanta trovoada.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Set 2013 às 01:55)

grande festival por aqui...

de salientar tb que estão 18 incendios activos mt provavelmente devido a trovoada!!


----------



## jpmartins (5 Set 2013 às 01:58)

Continua a trovejar mesmo pro cima.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Set 2013 às 02:02)

Está mesmo animado aí mais para sul, estou constantemente a ouvir trovões bem longínquos, som arrepiante.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Set 2013 às 02:03)

E continua sem parar. Principalmente a sul.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Set 2013 às 02:20)

Actividade significativa a sul, clarões bem visíveis. 
A ver se chega cá alguma coisa.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Set 2013 às 02:23)

Já está cá em cima outra vez. Já fui ligar o geral e continua a não haver electricidade.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Set 2013 às 02:32)

Aqui vai:


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2013 às 02:35)

jpmartins disse:


> Aqui vai:


----------



## jpmartins (5 Set 2013 às 02:35)




----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2013 às 02:36)

Troveja forte neste momento


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2013 às 02:37)

Grande registo! Parabéns! .


----------



## jpmartins (5 Set 2013 às 02:38)




----------



## CptRena (5 Set 2013 às 02:44)

João Pedro disse:


> 1817 raios é obra!



Obra, é isto!







1825 raios em 2h


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (5 Set 2013 às 02:53)

E já la vão horas de aguaceiros fortes e trovões!  (ver em 720p)


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2013 às 02:57)

CptRena disse:


> Obra, é isto!
> 
> 1825 raios em 2h



Valor impressionante sem duvida, gostava era de saber a intensidade dos mesmos,isso é que era. Consegues arranjar essa informação?


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Set 2013 às 02:58)

Não estou a conseguir incorporar o vídeo, como faço ?

Voltou a trovoada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Set 2013 às 03:18)

Aqui fica o vídeo com o melhor que consegui gravar até agora:


----------



## CptRena (5 Set 2013 às 03:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Valor impressionante sem duvida, gostava era de saber a intensidade dos mesmos,isso é que era. Consegues arranjar essa informação?



Dificilmente. Há um camarada do fórum (Lightning) que tinha montado um detector em casa e que, de vez em quando o ligava, mas não está online e também não sei se tinha essa informação.
O IPMA, como sempre, com problemas. Quando mais é preciso, lá vai ele falhar.

Vá lá, o radar já voltou outra vez  Miséria


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (5 Set 2013 às 03:29)

Neste momento caiu um raio, e de repente a cidade ficou às escuras, a sirene dos bombeiros acionou, e tudo tremeu!!! Parecia o fim do mundo!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2013 às 03:41)

CptRena disse:


> Dificilmente. Há um camarada do fórum (Lightning) que tinha montado um detector em casa e que, de vez em quando o ligava, mas não está online e também não sei se tinha essa informação.
> O IPMA, como sempre, com problemas. Quando mais é preciso, lá vai ele falhar.
> 
> Vá lá, o radar já voltou outra vez  Miséria



Ok,obrigado.
Fico com curiosidade em saber o valor das descargas electricas, já que vejo muito pessoal a falar em grandes estoiros, do genero bombardeamentos em Cabul. A mais forte deste ano, foi de - 307.6 kAmp, no distrito de Vila Real ( 17 de Maio).
Pode ser que daqui a algumas horas apareça essa informação. Quanto ao IPMA,mais do mesmo, já começa a ser habitual, infelizmente.


----------



## GabKoost (5 Set 2013 às 04:13)

Boa chuvada na última meia hora!

Assim tá bem! Já dá para humidificar a terra qualquer coisinha!

Edit:

Ás 5h45 continuam os períodos de  aguaceiros. Até agora 4mm registados na estação mais próximas.

Um valor simpático bem acima do esperado!


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2013 às 07:19)

Bom dia 

*8.6 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada, aguaceiros por vezes fortes e com trovoada.

Mínima: *16.2 ºc *

Actual: 18.6 ºc 


Neste momento céu encoberto


----------



## ecobcg (5 Set 2013 às 09:19)

jpmartins disse:


> Aqui vai:
> [http://i40.tinypic.com/2agkmc3.jpg



Grandes registos! Parabéns!


----------



## Falkor (5 Set 2013 às 09:44)

Das "milhentas" tentativas, la saiu uma foto menos mal.


----------



## supercell (5 Set 2013 às 09:47)

A noite foi cheia de trovoada, chuva e vento, até faltou a luz...
Agora está agradável lá fora e sol, vamos ver o que dá para a tarde..


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2013 às 11:12)

Bom Dia!!!

Foi uma noite bem animada aqui por Espinho, tivemos muita trovoada e muita chuva.
Hoje cheguei a acumular* 10,2 mm* de precipitação,muito bom para acabar com os incêndios ainda ativos.

Sigo com Céu Encoberto,* 20,1ºC*,* 80%* de Humidade, *1013,5 hPa *de P.Atmosférica e Vento a* 5 km/h* de *SSE*.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2013 às 11:45)

A chuva ainda continua aqui no Litoral Norte

Imagem Radar da intensidade de precipitação


----------



## fabiosilva (5 Set 2013 às 12:35)

Por aqui, nada de chuva.
A noite foi intensa (muita trovoada com picos de muita chuva), a luz falhava constantemente ao longo da noite. Já de manhã, chão seco, sol a brilhar com céu limpo.

Agora, o panorama está a mudar, com bastante nebulosidade para NE. Não me parece que vá passar disto...


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Set 2013 às 12:44)

Por aqui continua nublado e começa a chover neste momento. 

Pela tarde já será diferente, com o interior a ser mais favorecido, veremos até que ponto o litoral limitará a formação de células.


----------



## lsalvador (5 Set 2013 às 13:00)

CptRena disse:


> Dificilmente. Há um camarada do fórum (Lightning) que tinha montado um detector em casa e que, de vez em quando o ligava, mas não está online e também não sei se tinha essa informação.
> O IPMA, como sempre, com problemas. Quando mais é preciso, lá vai ele falhar.
> 
> Vá lá, o radar já voltou outra vez  Miséria



Esta para breve


----------



## jpmartins (5 Set 2013 às 13:55)

Mais dois registos de ontem:


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2013 às 14:07)

Vejo bastante nuvens a Este uma delas é uma congestus com elevado topo.

Editado 14:11h

Logo vi, as células estão a formar.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (5 Set 2013 às 14:25)

Trago aqui mais uns bonitos relâmpagos, da maravilhosa noite passada! 
(para não virem dizer que este tópico não vale nada xD) (ver em 1080p)


----------



## fabiosilva (5 Set 2013 às 15:44)

Céu limpo, e verão novamente no auge!
Apenas consigo observar muitas nuvens a Este, atrás das montanhas.


----------



## camrov8 (5 Set 2013 às 17:59)

curioso o site do instituto de meteorologia não aparece um único sinal


----------



## Geiras (5 Set 2013 às 18:42)

Brutais estas fotografias da trovoada de ontem!

http://p3.publico.pt/actualidade/sociedade/9215/trovoadas-vistas-partir-da-primeira-fila


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Set 2013 às 20:58)

Essa galeria está brutal ! 

Fica aqui mais uma lembrança da maravilhosa noite, agora um slow motion de um dos relâmpagos que consegui captar:


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Set 2013 às 00:20)

Boa noite.

Tivemos um início de 5ª feira com muito aparato eléctrico e chuva\aguaceiros moderados.
O *acumulado de precipitação* foi de *6,3 mm*.
O vento ainda soprou moderado com rajadas pelas 00h mas entretanto acalmou.
O resto do dia apresentou-se parcialmente nublado a pouco nublado.

*Extremos nos termómetros analógicos de mínima e máxima em abrigo meteorológico (valores aprox. à décima)
Tmín: --
Tmáx: 27,0ºC 



Extremos no termo-higrómetro Oregon com RS caseiro
Tmín: 15,0ºC
Tmáx: 27,6ºC

Tatual: 14,8ºC
Hr: 82%​*_______________

*P.S.: Bons registos por aqui. Parabéns!*


----------



## Veterano (6 Set 2013 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Intenso nevoeiro por Matosinhos, com 17,2º e vento fraco.


----------



## Estação SP (6 Set 2013 às 23:36)

Boas Noites

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima:* 22,0ºC*

Temperatura Mínima:* 15,1ºC*


*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 16,7ºC

Humidade: 83%

Vento: 5,0km/h de Norte


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Set 2013 às 10:25)

Bom dia.

Começamos o dia com uma madrugada fresca.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se pouco nublado, existindo alguma nebulosidade alta, com o vento a soprar fraco de NE.

*Extremos nos termómetros analógicos de mínima e máxima em abrigo meteorológico (valores aprox. à décima)
Tmín: 7,2ºC
Tmáx: --

Tatual: 17,7ºC


Extremos no termo-higrómetro Oregon com RS caseiro
Tmín: 7,1ºC
Tmáx: --

Tatual: 18,9ºC
Hr: 68%​*
Bom domingo


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2013 às 22:03)

Boas noites,

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *12.1 ºc *

máxima: *20.9ºc*

*Actual*

temp: 15.2 ºc 

Vento:N 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1023.7 hpa

Humidade: 73%


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2013 às 22:36)

Sigo com *15,2ºC*, 85% de Humidade e 1024,3 hPa.

*Extremos de Ontem:*

*T. Máx:* 20,1ºC

*T.Mín: *15,2ºC

*Extremos de Hoje:*

*T. Máx:*18,5ºC

*T.Mín:* 12,4 ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Set 2013 às 23:09)

Boa noite.

Tivemos o sol a brilhar, ocasionalmente com nebulosidade alta a diminuir o seu brilho, bastante agradável durante a tarde, sem calor e com algum vento a soprar fraco a moderado de NO.
Neste momento temos céu completamente limpo e sem vento. Bela noite para observar a estrelas...

*Extremos nos termómetros analógicos de mínima e máxima em abrigo meteorológico (valores aprox. à décima)
Tmín: 7,2ºC
Tmáx: 23,8ºC

Tatual: 11,8ºC


Extremos no termo-higrómetro Oregon com RS caseiro
Tmín: 7,1ºC
Tmáx: 25,4ºC

Tatual: 11,4ºC
Hr: 74%​*


----------



## Snifa (9 Set 2013 às 07:19)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *11.8 ºc *

Neste momento 11.9 ºc 

Céu limpo e tempo fresco.


----------



## Snifa (9 Set 2013 às 07:41)

Nova mínima registada há momentos : *11.4 ºc *

Actual: 11.6 ºc


----------



## Veterano (9 Set 2013 às 08:36)

Bom dia. Por Matosinhos com céu limpo e 13,8º, chegou a frescura das noites!


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Set 2013 às 10:46)

Bom dia

Dia de céu limpo e agradável, depois de mais uma noite fresca (quase outonal).
O vento sopra fraco de SSE\S.

*Extremos nos termómetros analógicos de mínima e máxima em abrigo meteorológico (valores aprox. à décima)
Tmín: 7,5ºC
Tmáx: --

Tatual: 20,3ºC


Extremos no termo-higrómetro Oregon com RS caseiro
Tmín: 7,5ºC
Tmáx: --

Tatual: 21,3ºC
Hr: 53%​*
*P.S.*: tenho verificado que, tanto o aquecimento como o arrefecimento dentro do abrigo meteorológico, se faz de forma mais lenta do que no RS caseiro. Talvez esteja associado a um maior isolamento do abrigo...
Nas mínimas a diferença tem sido diminuta\inexistente, mas no que respeita às máximas o RS inflaciona (com sol e sem vento) entre 1 a 1,5ºC. Para já o sensor da Oregon mostra-se muito fidedigno


----------



## Veterano (10 Set 2013 às 08:45)

Bom dia. De assinalar o nevoeiro muito junto à costa, a refrescar o ambiente. De resto, nuvens altas e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Set 2013 às 09:02)

Bom dia. 
Está a pingar no Castêlo da Maia...  E esta,  hein?


----------



## Veterano (11 Set 2013 às 08:34)

bom dia. Regresso do vento leste, de forma moderada, a provocar já uma temperatura de 22,3º.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Set 2013 às 12:48)

Boa Tarde!!!

Muito calor que se faz agora em Espinho, *27,0ºC* e Vento de Este a 13 km/h.

Ótimo Dia para fazer praia.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Set 2013 às 22:31)

Noite quente com *24,8ºC* e *43 %* de humidade.

Vento de *Este* a *5 km/h*.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Set 2013 às 23:34)

Boa noite.

Parece que os incêndios regressaram ao nosso quintal
Os dias de tempo seco, de céu limpo ou pouco nublado com vento, aí estão de volta.
As temperaturas máximas rondam os 30ºC e as noites tem sido relativamente frescas.

*Extremos nos termómetros analógicos de mínima e máxima em abrigo meteorológico (valores aprox. à décima)
Tmín: 14,3ºC (ontem: 12,0ºC)
Tmáx: 28,8ºC  (ontem: 30,0ºC

Tatual: 15,3ºC


Extremos no termo-higrómetro Oregon com RS caseiro
Tmín: 14,2ºC  (ontem: 11,9ºC)
Tmáx: 29,9ºC  (ontem: 30,6ºC)

Tatual: 15,1ºC
Hr: 63%​*


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Set 2013 às 23:50)

Boa Noite!!!

*Extremos de Hoje*

*Temperatura Máxima: *28,3ºC

*Temperatura Mínima:* 15,9ºC

Esta tarde foi marcada pelo fumo trazido dos vários incêndios de Arouca e Vale de Cambra.

Neste momento sigo com os abafados *20,6ºC*, *64 %* de Humidade Relativa e Vento a *2 km/h*.


*Aristocrata* que grande diferença de temperaturas já parece que estamos no Inverno. No Inverno o Litoral é sempre mais quente que o interior.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Set 2013 às 00:22)

Boa noite,
por aqui o dia de ontem foi quente e finalmente isento de fumo, já há algum tempo que não via um céu tão azul, mas pelo que parece por Aveiro a história foi outra. 

Por agora está agradável e será mais uma noite fresca.


----------



## Estação SP (12 Set 2013 às 02:01)

Boa Noite
*
Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Máxima:* 30,7ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *12,3ºC*



*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura:* 22,4ºC*

Humidade:* 43%*

Vento: *9,7km/h de NE*


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Set 2013 às 10:49)

Bom dia.

Este é certamente mais um bom dia, dia de sol, com temperaturas bem agradáveis (depois de uma madrugada fresca) e vento fraco a moderado (agora sopra de E).
Infelizmente mantêm-se as boas condições para os incêndios...

*Extremos nos termómetros analógicos de mínima e máxima em abrigo meteorológico (valores aprox. à décima)
Tmín: 11,1ºC (ontem: --)
Tmáx: -- (ontem: 30,0ºC)

Tatual: 24,8ºC


Extremos no termo-higrómetro Oregon com RS caseiro
Tmín: 11,1ºC (ontem: 13,7ºC)
Tmáx: -- (ontem: 31,6ºC)

Tatual: 25,3ºC
Hr: 43%​*


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Set 2013 às 17:21)

Boa tarde.

Hoje o dia está bastante quente e seco. A humidade relativa é baixa.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado do quadrante Leste, e os incêndios tem marcado o horizonte.

*Extremos nos termómetros analógicos de mínima e máxima em abrigo meteorológico (valores aprox. à décima)
Tmín: 11,1ºC (ontem: --)
Tmáx: 31,7 (ontem: 30,0ºC)

Tatual: 29,8ºC


Extremos no termo-higrómetro Oregon com RS caseiro
Tmín: 11,1ºC (ontem: 13,7ºC)
Tmáx: 33,3 (ontem: 31,6ºC)

Tatual: 30,7ºC
Hr: 30%​*


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2013 às 14:06)

Boa Tarde!!!!

Sigo com Nortada moderada de noroeste a *23 km/h *e *19,3ºC*.


----------



## supercell (14 Set 2013 às 14:59)

Umas rajadas de Norte incomudativas neste momento.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2013 às 17:26)

O tempo está a piorar neste momento, muito vento com rajadas fortissimas que já anda a causar pequenos estragos nas esplanadas da praia e em antenas de edificios.

Rajadas na ordem dos 50/60 km/h


O nevoeiro chegou em força acompanhado de cinzas de um incêndio em Viana do Castelo.


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2013 às 22:09)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *15.0 ºc *

máxima: *26.5 ºc *


*Actual*

temp: 19.9 ºc 

Vento NNW: 10Km/h

Pressão: 1014.5 hpa

Humidade: 63%

Dia com algum calor e nebulosidade do tipo alto.


----------



## martinus (16 Set 2013 às 18:06)

Uma nuvem escura, de fumo e fuligem, paira sobre a cidade de Braga. Há precipitação fraca de faúlhas apagadas. A temperatura vai descendo. Hoje espera-se uma amplitude térmica diurna de 20 C., estando agora a começar a evoluir de 30 C. para 10 C.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Set 2013 às 19:06)

martinus disse:


> Uma nuvem escura, de fumo e fuligem, paira sobre a cidade de Braga. Há precipitação fraca de faúlhas apagadas. A temperatura vai descendo. Hoje espera-se uma amplitude térmica diurna de 20 C., estando agora a começar a evoluir de 30 C. para 10 C.



Confirmo martinus, é provavelmente a tarde mais fumacenta do ano aqui por Braga, céu totalmente encoberto e parece que o pôr do sol está para breve. 
Só no distrito de Braga lavram três incêndios e outro em Viana do Castelo. 

Neste momento continua quente, o vento sopra fraco e chovem faúlhas constantemente.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (16 Set 2013 às 19:40)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Confirmo martinus, é provavelmente a tarde mais fumacenta do ano aqui por Braga, céu totalmente encoberto e parece que o pôr do sol está para breve.
> Só no distrito de Braga lavram três incêndios e outro em Viana do Castelo.
> 
> Neste momento continua quente, o vento sopra fraco e chovem faúlhas constantemente.



Boa tarde Caro Ruipedroo,

Confirmo!!! É sem dúvida uma das tardes mais fumacentas do ano aqui pela Bracara Augusta. 

Nunca mais vem a chuvinha milagrosa para repor a normalidade (dia de verão sem incêndios ).

Vamos aguardar pelas próximas saídas mas penso que o AA não está do nosso lado e ainda vai dar-nos algum show até início de Outubro!!! A ver vamos e com calma.

Cmps.


----------



## aikkoset (17 Set 2013 às 00:22)

Boa noite a todos!
  -Por Melres Gondomar  neste momento 17.3º , vento nulo e alguma neblina a ofuscar o brilho da Lua!
Bem, alguma humidade que ainda se forma aqui junto ao vale do Douro para sorte da vegetação.
Abraço


----------



## Veterano (17 Set 2013 às 08:40)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu quase limpo, vento fraco e 16,8º, é o Verão a despedir-se...


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2013 às 21:17)

Boa Noite a Todos!!!

Noite fresca com *15,8ºC*,* 88%* de Humidade e Vento a *14 km/h* de *Noroeste*.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Set 2013 às 23:12)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia de sol, mais um dia seco e mais um dia quente (depois de uma madrugada fresca).
Mais do mesmo...
Neste momento temos praticamente limpo e vento fraco de NNE.

*Extremos nos termómetros analógicos de mínima e máxima em abrigo meteorológico (valores aprox. à décima)
Tmín: 9,9ºC
Tmáx: 28,7ºC

Tatual: 18,9ºC

Extremos no termo-higrómetro Oregon com RS caseiro
Tmín: 9,8ºC
Tmáx: 30,3ºC

Tatual: 18,9ºC
Hr: 55%​*
*P.S.: constatei até ao momento que a temperatura máxima do sensor Oregon está inflacionada em cerca de 1,3 a 1,6ºC, em condições de sol (elevada radiação solar) e de vento fraco\nulo. Nas mínimas a diferença é ínfima\inexistente, em regra tem sido de 0,0 a 0,1ºC.
Brevemente passarei o sensor da Oregon para o abrigo meteorológico (abrigo de Stevenson).*


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Set 2013 às 18:13)

Bom fim de tarde.

Hoje tivemos um dia de sol, num céu quase limpo (ocasionais nuvens altas - cirros) e vento tem soprado fraco, agora moderado, de N.

*Extremos nos termómetros analógicos de mínima e máxima em abrigo meteorológico (valores aprox. à décima)
Tmín: 9,5ºC
Tmáx: 27,6ºC

Tatual: 23,9ºC

Extremos no termo-higrómetro Oregon com RS caseiro
Tmín: 9,4ºC
Tmáx: 28,0ºC

Tatual: 23,9ºC
Hr: 42%​*


----------



## supercell (18 Set 2013 às 18:47)

Nevoeiro de manhã e frio..  
Agora não se pára com o vento...


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2013 às 21:23)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *15.6 ºc *

máxima: *27.3 ºc *

*Actual*

temp: 22.3 ºc 

Vento N : 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.2 hpa

Humidade: 66%

Dia com algum calor, céu limpo ou pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

A noite segue tropical, nos próximos dias os 30 graus deverão ser atingidos ou ultrapassados...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Set 2013 às 23:11)

Boa noite.

Um dia agradável.
Ao final da tarde tivemos algum vento moderado, o que tem sido habitual nos últimos dias.
A noite segue agradável, com céu limpo e vento fraco de N e com um luar expressivo.

*Extremos nos termómetros analógicos de mínima e máxima em abrigo meteorológico (valores aprox. à décima)
Tmín: 12,0ºC
Tmáx: 29,0ºC

Tatual: 18,2ºC

Extremos no termo-higrómetro Oregon com RS caseiro
Tmín: 11,9ºC
Tmáx: 30,6ºC

Tatual: 18,0ºC
Hr: 63%​*


----------



## Veterano (20 Set 2013 às 08:35)

Bom dia. O vento fraco de leste já provoca uma temperatura de 21,3º, com céu quase limpo. Um fim-de-semana em beleza para a despedida do Verão!


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2013 às 10:51)

Bom dia, 

mais um dia quente em perspectiva, a mínima foi tropical com *20.4 ºc *

Neste momento já 26.6 ºc com vento de Leste por vezes moderado, o que é péssimo para os incêndios... 

*Extremos de ontem
*
mínima: *19.4 ºc* 

máxima: *30.0 ºc *

há bastante fumo a vir de Leste e Nordeste...


----------



## CptRena (21 Set 2013 às 14:56)

Ahhh, que bafo
Voltámos às condições de Verão tórrido, mas será de pouca dura, segundo as previsões 

Actualmente a estação aqui perto (do Estação SP) marca

32,1°C @ 32% HR
N @ 11km/h
1016 hPa


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Set 2013 às 15:15)

Por aqui também está bem quente, sendo desta vez as regiões do litoral, em especial do Norte e Centro a serem afectadas pelo calor. 

A partir de terça já deverá refrescar, penso que são boas notícias para todos.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2013 às 15:37)

Dia quente e quase sem vento

*27.0ºC* ehehehe


----------



## Névoa (21 Set 2013 às 16:22)

Dia assustador no Porto, já se chegou aos 33º na estação de Pedras Rubras. Não sei se será um record de máxima na entrada do outono...


----------



## 1337 (21 Set 2013 às 16:23)

Ás 14 horas a estação de Ponte de Lima marcava 34ºC certos


----------



## Névoa (22 Set 2013 às 12:58)

Há alguns minutos atrás a estação meteorológica da feup registava 34,5ºC para o Porto, neste momento marca 33ºC.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Set 2013 às 17:28)

E como o calor continua, a tristeza dos incêndios também!!! 







Tatual:*32.1ºC*
Harelativa:*26%*


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Set 2013 às 19:51)

Bom fim de dia.

Por cá tivemos mais um dia quente, depois de ontem ter estado muito quente.
Mais uma máxima acima dos 30ºC...tempo seco e algum vento foram "bons" para os incendiários.

*Extremos nos termómetros analógicos de mínima e máxima em abrigo meteorológico (valores aprox. à décima)
Tmín: 12,7ºC 
Tmáx: 30,3ºC 

Tatual: 20,4ºC

Extremos no termo-higrómetro Oregon com RS caseiro
Tmín: 12,8ºC (ontem: 13,6ºC)
Tmáx: 30,7ºC (ontem: 34,5ºC)

Tatual: 20,0ºC
Hr: 69%​*


----------



## martinus (23 Set 2013 às 20:49)

Acredite se quiser: Está a chover em Braga. Caiu agora um breve aguaceiro e depois parou.


----------



## Paula (23 Set 2013 às 21:11)

martinus disse:


> Acredite se quiser: Está a chover em Braga. Caiu agora um breve aguaceiro e depois parou.



Realmente vê-se ali alguma coisita no radar. A noite segue fresca e que bem que se está de janela aberta. Venha daí a chuvinha.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2013 às 21:51)

Noite ligeiramente quente com *20,9ºC* e Vento a *1,6 km/h*.

O Sat24 ainda não indica a presença de descargas elétricas aqui no litoral norte, vamos aguardar mais um pouco. Já era muito bom se víssemos trovoada sobre o mar.

*Extremos de Hoje:
*
*Temperatura Máxima:* *24,6ºC*

*Temperatura Mínima:* *15,9ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Set 2013 às 22:54)

Começou a chuviscar


----------



## CptRena (23 Set 2013 às 22:58)

Boa noite

Pluviómetros prontos para receber o evento no parque da UA (Classica+EMA+Torre) assim como a reanimação da EMA de Anadia para haver a maior cobertura possível do evento. Agora o resto é da responsabilidade do IPMA (radar e actualização dos dados das estações).

Como se pode ler no tópico da previsão, o stormy prevê que seja essencialmente chuva estratiforme e portanto nada de trovoadas, apenas aguinha, o que já é muito bom.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (23 Set 2013 às 23:39)

Paula disse:


> Realmente vê-se ali alguma coisita no radar. A noite segue fresca e que bem que se está de janela aberta. Venha daí a chuvinha.



Boa noite Caros Colegas,

O verdadeiro show ainda não começou, podem já preparar os contadores para os próximos dias, uma coisa parece quase certa, o Minho deverá receber uma excelente rega a partir deste sábado como já não se via há muito tempo.    

Outono a entrar da melhor forma com chuvinha da boa, trazendo com ele bastante humidade para acabar com estes últimos incêndios.  

Estou curioso em saber quanto é que vamos acumular no espaço de 1 semana pela zona de Braga!!!!

Cmps a todos,


----------



## Névoa (24 Set 2013 às 18:09)

Para já estou um pouco decepcionada, esperava mínimas mais baixas para estes dias e, segundo o IPMA, estas vão rondar os 17º (mas se esta previsão for a pensar em Pedras Rubras, cá no Porto isso nem sequer garante que sejam abaixo dos 20º).

A sensação é de abafamento e calor, muito calor dentro de casa, vou ter de deixar o A/C ligado o tempo inteiro está visto!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (24 Set 2013 às 18:18)

Névoa disse:


> Para já estou um pouco decepcionada, esperava mínimas mais baixas para estes dias e, segundo o IPMA, estas vão rondar os 17º (mas se esta previsão for a pensar em Pedras Rubras, cá no Porto isso nem sequer garante que sejam abaixo dos 20º).
> 
> A sensação é de abafamento e calor, muito calor dentro de casa, vou ter de deixar o A/C ligado o tempo inteiro está visto!



Boas!

*Névoa*, para este evento não seriam de esperar temperaturas mínimas muito baixas, pois vamos ter uma corrente de S/SW, o que não deixa baixar muito as temperaturas.


----------



## Névoa (24 Set 2013 às 18:30)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Boas!
> 
> *Névoa*, para este evento não seriam de esperar temperaturas mínimas muito baixas, pois vamos ter uma corrente de S/SW, o que não deixa baixar muito as temperaturas.



Boas!

Pois, é verdade, eu estava agora à janela a tentar "sentir" de onde vinha o vento e pareceu-me sul, bolas que não é muito melhor que aquele vento horrível de leste que nos assombrou a última semana!

Estou a achar este evento que se aproxima mais parecido como uma cut off de verão que a entrada do outono que aguardo com tanta ansiedade pois, além de precisarmos de algum friozinho, é a minha estação favorita!


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Set 2013 às 18:59)

Começou agora a chover, de manhã também tivemos um curto aguaceiro sem acumulação no meu pluviometro.


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2013 às 19:04)

Já chove, e com pingas grossas!


----------



## james (24 Set 2013 às 19:13)

vai chovendo entre esposende e viana do castelo .


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Set 2013 às 21:22)

Ora, muito boa noite.

O povo desespera por uma chuvinha consistente...é natural após quase 3 meses de seca (mais ou menos).
Hoje tivemos uma pingas ocasionais ao longo do dia, num céu muito nublado.
Com a temperatura ainda a rondar os 25ºC e a humidade relativa a aumentar, a sensação de calor aumenta, ainda mais porque os edifícios, as estruturas e mesmo as superfícies encontram-se quentes.
A temperatura mínima foi hoje alta (para a época).

*Extremos nos termómetros analógicos de mínima e máxima em abrigo meteorológico (valores aprox. à décima)
Tmín: 17,5ºC 
Tmáx: 23,8ºC 


Extremos no termo-higrómetro Oregon com RS caseiro
Tmín: 17,3ºC 
Tmáx: 24,3ºC 

Tatual: 19,2ºC
Hr: 72%​*


----------



## Vitor Mendes (25 Set 2013 às 15:08)

Está a cair uma chuva miudinha há cerca de duas horas no Porto..... O vento, esse, é fraco....


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2013 às 15:49)

Chove certinho, sigo com *2.3 mm* acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## Névoa (25 Set 2013 às 16:04)

Snifa disse:


> Chove certinho, sigo com *2.3 mm* acumulados até ao momento.



Aqui na Lapa parou de chover agora, e o astro-rei aproveita a oportunidade para tentar brilhar dentre as nuvens. Grande pop-up! 

A melhor notícia para mim é que a temperatura desceu um bocado, a feup regista agora 17,9ºC.


----------



## CptRena (25 Set 2013 às 19:21)

Dia de chuviscos e chuva fraca em alguns lados

Por agora os nimbostratos já estão a passar e devem dar origem a um pôr do sol excelente. Foi como um segundo nascer do sol para daqui a pouco se pôr


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2013 às 21:01)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *15.9 ºc *

máxima: *20.6 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada: *4 mm*

*Actual*

tempª: 16.7ºc 

Vento SSE: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1011.5 hpa

Humidade: 92 %

Dia com céu muito nublado , chuva em especial durante a tarde.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Set 2013 às 23:39)

Boas noites,
por aqui tive uma tarde algo chuvosa, por volta das 18h começou a cair moderado e sempre certinho, já sentia falta disto. 

Até gostava de ver o acumulado mas a EMA de Merelim não debita dados desde as 13h.


----------



## Paula (26 Set 2013 às 11:44)

Boas..

Manhã com muitas nuvens e algum sol à mistura.
O vento nesta altura já sopra com mais intensidade.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Set 2013 às 12:14)

Tempo a aquecer bastante com 22,6•C, vento a 21 km/h, 1009,5 hPa de pressão  atmosférica,se a EM estivesse no telhado a velocidade do vento seria mais elevada.
Condições neste momento iguais aos Eua quando os fenômenos de tempo Severo estão a chegar ou estão próximos.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Set 2013 às 13:20)

24,5ºC, Vento de Sul a 19 km/h e 1008,9 hPa.

Clima de Estado Unidos da América que está hoje.


----------



## Névoa (26 Set 2013 às 17:29)

Aqui não se passa nada a que já não esteja, infelizmente, bastante habituada: uma tarde quente, com os raios solares a arderem o céu no seu caminho por entre algumas nuvens. Abri a persiana por apenas 5 minutos há bocado, e como consequência já tive de ligar o A/C de novo... 

De acordo com a feup, actualmente a temperatura é de 24,7ºC.


----------



## Paula (26 Set 2013 às 18:47)

Por cá, de momento, o céu encontra-se muito nublado e bem escuro. O vento diminuiu significativamente na última hora.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Set 2013 às 18:52)

Neste momento a oeste( http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/espinho/)







Alguém me pode dizer que tipo de nuvem é esta?


----------



## Névoa (26 Set 2013 às 18:56)

Eu não sei o nome das nuvens, sou muito novata para tal, mas a foto é linda, adoro o mar!

Aqui o céu está mais ou menos a mesma coisa, com excepção do braseiro vermelho que se estende no horizonte, por detrás das nuvens.


----------



## CptRena (26 Set 2013 às 19:15)

Miguel96 disse:


> Neste momento a oeste(
> 
> Alguém me pode dizer que tipo de nuvem é esta?



Eu diria que são Stratocumulus stratiformis, mas não tenho a certeza


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Set 2013 às 19:26)

CptRena disse:


> Eu diria que são Stratocumulus stratiformis, mas não tenho a certeza



Obrigado CptRena.
Fiz esta pergunta porque não tinha a certeza se era uma shelf cloud.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Set 2013 às 19:38)

Está a começar a cair umas pingas.

Céu com nuvens bastante escuras neste momento.


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Set 2013 às 22:04)

Chuva moderada por aqui


----------



## Snifa (26 Set 2013 às 22:14)

Acabei de ver um flash a WSW, iluminou a nuvem por dentro, bastante distante e difuso....l


----------



## fishisco (26 Set 2013 às 22:16)

aqui veio agora um chuva bem boa


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Set 2013 às 22:40)

Boa noite.

Dia muito ameno o de hoje.
Temperaturas agradáveis, humidade relativa mais alta do que tem sido habitual e sensação de algum calor abafado.
O vento soprou fraco a moderado de SSE.

Neste momento vai pingando, ainda sem ter as superfícies completamente molhadas.
O vento sopra fraco de OSO.


*Extremos no termo-higrómetro Oregon com RS caseiro
Tmín: 15,2ºC
Tmáx: 25,8ºC

Tatual: 19,2ºC
Hr: 76%​*


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Set 2013 às 22:42)

Estão a aproximar-se!!!!

Imagem Radar da Intensidade de Precipitação


----------



## Paula (26 Set 2013 às 22:54)

Chove bem por Braga


----------



## frusko (26 Set 2013 às 23:06)

boa noite por Fafe tudo calmo nem chuva nem vento


----------



## frusko (26 Set 2013 às 23:14)

chove moderado em Fafe


----------



## frusko (26 Set 2013 às 23:15)

aumentar de intensidade


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Set 2013 às 23:19)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo agora mesmo!!!


----------



## fabiosilva (26 Set 2013 às 23:21)

Por aqui, OAZ, como dizem os antigos, "o vento está a puxar...".


----------



## frusko (26 Set 2013 às 23:22)

continua chuva moderada por Fafe


----------



## Scan_Ferr (26 Set 2013 às 23:24)

Aqui está tudo tranquilo, apenas um pouco de vento. Falhou a luz durante 5 minutos mas não sei bem porquê. Não há actividade eléctrica nenhuma.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Set 2013 às 23:58)

Boas,
por aqui há pouco choveu bem forte, já deu para encharcar bem as estradas. 

Neste momento céu nublado, não chove e o vento é nulo.


----------



## frusko (27 Set 2013 às 00:19)

por Fafe continua a chover bem agora com alguma intensidade


----------



## fishisco (27 Set 2013 às 00:23)

aqui agora nao chove... mas ja choveu regular


----------



## stormiday (27 Set 2013 às 00:37)

Boa noite.

Por estes lados reina a pasmaceira total

Nunca mais acontece nada


----------



## CptRena (27 Set 2013 às 04:12)

Já se vêem belas DEA sobre o mar de SO a ONO e penso que já ouvi algum ruído chegar também (pode ter sido só impressão). Estamos a entrar na fase activa do evento


Edição 0425

Definitivamente as pipocas já explodem audivelmente


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Set 2013 às 04:43)

Já os oiço aqui! Pena que tenho de ir dormir...


----------



## dlourenco (27 Set 2013 às 05:02)

Já ronca em Braga


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2013 às 05:03)

Trovoada a sul, acordei com um trovão.


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2013 às 05:12)

Também já troveja na zona do Porto.

Mal entrei no url da webcam de Leça da Palmeira, vi logo um relâmpago.







Radar de precipitação do meteogalicia:


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2013 às 05:16)

Belos relâmpagos a sul, ela vem aí !


----------



## Nortadas (27 Set 2013 às 05:17)

Festival de raios no mar ao longe desde as 2h30...
Agora mais perto e neste preciso momento carrega a chuva e o vento.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2013 às 05:17)

Trovoada ao longe e chuva fraca a moderada.
Parece os Estados Unidos, barulho de trovoada realmente muito diferente do habitual. 

Atenção chuva a aumentar e a trovoada também 

possivel tornado pode surgir a qualquer momento


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2013 às 05:19)

Situação preocupante agora, trovoada forte mesmo forte


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Set 2013 às 05:29)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Belos relâmpagos a sul, ela vem aí !



Confirmo,

Roncada ao longe e atualmente chove fraco-moderado.

Bom Nowcasting a todos.

Cmps


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Set 2013 às 05:38)

Chuva mais forte agora.

Continuo a ouvir fortes trovões já mais pertos.


----------



## GabKoost (27 Set 2013 às 05:43)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]





ELJICUATRO disse:


> Chuva mais forte agora.
> 
> Continuo a ouvir fortes trovões já mais pertos.



Yup!

Positivo! Deixa vir mais pro Interior!


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2013 às 05:47)

Relâmpagos bem por cima agora, fantástico som dos trovões! 

Chove moderadamente.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2013 às 05:51)

Wooooow, que grande bomba, até abanou a janela!


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2013 às 05:55)

Chove torrencialmente e trovoada mesmo por cima, que temporal !


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2013 às 06:17)

Está tudo a dormir.  
Por Braga passou uma das mais belas trovoadas destes últimos tempos, a fazer lembrar bem aquelas que via quando era criança!

E continua a ribombar.


----------



## GabKoost (27 Set 2013 às 06:27)

Passou não, está a passar.


----------



## fishisco (27 Set 2013 às 06:29)

aqui... nada

apenas um aguaceiro passageiro de vez em qd


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2013 às 07:07)

Há pouco um valente trovão estremeceu o meu quarto !

Neste chove torrencialmente. 

Edit: chove como se não houvesse amanhã!!


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Set 2013 às 07:14)

Muita chuva por aqui 
A estaçao do nosso colega Aristocrata já leva 15 mm  e ainda só agora começou...


----------



## fishisco (27 Set 2013 às 07:15)

bom aqui chove moderadamente a alguns minutos... trovoada e q nada.


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 07:15)

Bom dia, 

grande trovoada pelas 5 horas da manhã, fortes trovões e chuva torrencial.  e que durou até ás 6 da manhã sensivelmente...

sigo com *25 mm* acumulados e chove moderado.

mais logo coloco um pequeno vídeo 

Nota: a estação do ISEP deve estar com problemas, pois não regista precipitação, o que nestas condições é completamente impossível...

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 07:22)

Neste momento já são visíveis relâmpagos a Sul e SW...vem muito escuro...


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2013 às 07:24)

Continua a chover, agora moderadamente. 

Eu nem acredito que a EMA de Merelim está off, o acumulado por aqui deve ser interessante.


----------



## GabKoost (27 Set 2013 às 07:40)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Continua a chover, agora moderadamente.
> 
> Eu nem acredito que a EMA de Merelim está off, o acumulado por aqui deve ser interessante.



Até ver anda por volta dos 20mm nas estações aqui à volta.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Set 2013 às 07:54)

Bom dia.

Chove fraco a moderado e o vento sopra fraco.

Tivemos de facto momentos de chuva mais forte. Mas de relativa curta duração.
Ouvi um trovão (senhor trovão!) a alguma distância daqui mas não sei a que horas (6h?!).
O acumulado de precipitação é de *15,7 mm*.
Parece-me que a precipitação mais forte deu-se acima do eixo Porto-Guimarães, com maior ênfase no litoral e no Alto Minho, olhando para as imagens do radar da meteogalicia.

Nas imagens satélite das 7h (06h UTC), observa-se que há condições\potencial para algumas zonas do país terem de facto chuvas muito fortes. Não sei se porventura teremos cá no norte, mas não seria muito desejável porque temos muitas zonas queimadas recentes.









Tatual: 16,9ºC
Hr: 91%


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2013 às 08:31)

Bem, continua a chover forte. 

A minha garagem ficou com um grande charco de água, algo que não acontecia desde o dia 26 de Outubro de 2011.


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 08:38)

Chove com intensidade há quase uma hora, sigo com *31.5 mm* acumulados, há pequenas inundações em locais onde as sarjetas estão  entupidas, e grandes lençois de água...

Está escuro, parece de noite...


----------



## Paula (27 Set 2013 às 08:42)

Ora, bons dias.

Desde as 5h da manhã que isto tem sido uma animação! 
Chove moderado a forte por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 08:45)

Chove muito forte agora!


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 08:51)

Bolas, chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 08:57)

A chuva até faz fumo ao cair...que dilúvio...

*34 mm*


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 09:03)

*37.8 mm*

e chove chove.....

Na zona da Avenida da Boavista houve uma tampa de saneamento que levantou ligeiramente, com muita água a sair para a rua...


----------



## Veterano (27 Set 2013 às 09:11)

Por Matosinhos chove moderado, por vezes forte, ambiente quase tropical!


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 09:34)

Grande escuridão e volta chover !


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 09:48)

Chuva e mais chuva, *40.8 mm* acumulados


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 10:46)

Muito escuro a vir de sul, volta chover, parece-me ter ouvido um trovão distante....


----------



## jotasetubal (27 Set 2013 às 11:01)

Snifa disse:


> Muito escuro a vir de sul, volta chover, parece-me ter ouvido um trovão distante....



e dizia-se que pelo norte não choveria muito! Aqui por setúbal, directamente sob a linha prevista, só acumulou 16,5 mm


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 11:09)

jotasetubal disse:


> e dizia-se que pelo norte não choveria muito! Aqui por setúbal, directamente sob a linha prevista, só acumulou 16,5 mm



Sim, tem chovido bem, neste momento sigo com *41 mm* acumulados e chove de forma contínua.

Para terem uma ideia, pelas 5 da manhã tinha 0.5 mm acumulados e ás 5:40 já ia com *19.6 mm *fruto da forte trovoada que se abateu por aqui


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 11:45)

Volta chover com alguma intensidade, muito escuro a vir de Sul e SW


----------



## fishisco (27 Set 2013 às 11:46)

por aqui tudo mt calmo. nao chove agora nem ta grande vento


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2013 às 11:49)

Snifa disse:


> Volta chover com alguma intensidade, muito escuro a vir de Sul e SW



Está uma célula activa a dirigir-se para ai, vamos ver se morre ou se ganha mais força. 

Neste momento céu encoberto com períodos de chuva e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 11:54)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Está uma célula activa a dirigir-se para ai, vamos ver se morre ou se ganha mais força.
> 
> Neste momento céu encoberto com períodos de chuva e vento fraco/moderado.



Já ronca..que escuridão...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Set 2013 às 11:57)

Snifa disse:


> Já ronca..que escuridão...



Será que chega ao interior?


----------



## jpmartins (27 Set 2013 às 12:08)

Ouvi o primeiro
Neste momento forte chuvada


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 12:13)

trovoada forte sobre o Porto


----------



## Veterano (27 Set 2013 às 12:14)

Por Matosinhos também se ouve, para já ao longe...


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 12:20)

brutal chuvada com trovoada...


----------



## Illusion4u (27 Set 2013 às 12:38)

Trovão fantástico à 4min atrás sobre a Maia!!!!


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2013 às 12:47)

Por Braga também vai trovejando desde há uns minutos. Chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## CptRena (27 Set 2013 às 13:03)

Parece que este evento favorece o Norte, com acumulados bem generosos e algumas trovoadas.
Agora já estamos a passar para o pós-frontal, aguardemos então pelos aguaceiros.
Dá para ver na imagem de satélite uma linha de instabilidade no meio do pós frontal


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 13:11)

E continua a chuva moderada por vezes forte, agora sem trovoada.

*48 mm *acumulados


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Set 2013 às 13:35)

Boa tarde.

Por cá também vai chovendo bem, com períodos de chuva moderada, ocasionalmente forte.
Neste momento mais um período de chuva forte a cair.
O vento continua a soprar fraco de SE. Normalmente com vento deste quadrante a chuva é diminuta. Hoje não.

O acumulado está agora nos *40,9 mm*.
O rio Eiriz, aqui pertinho, já deve correr bem a esta hora. No domingo era um rio seco, apenas com pequenas poças dispersas pelo seu leito de areia e calhaus...

*Tatual: 17,6ºC
Hr: 92%​*


----------



## fishisco (27 Set 2013 às 13:38)

e o q eu digo... nao moro nem no litoral nem no interior... e este ano as trovoadas nao querem nada p estes lados... e moro a pcs km da serra do alvao/marao e do litoral aqui nao e assim tao longe.... vao caindo uns aguaceiros de vem em qd


----------



## xes (27 Set 2013 às 13:44)

Caiu aqui chuva forte e persistente, as ruas ficaram todas inundadas nunca tinha visto isto assim


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 13:49)

Tarde de Inverno autêntico, sigo com *52.2 mm *acumulados

Chuva e mais chuva...

EDIT: chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Set 2013 às 13:59)

fishisco disse:


> e o q eu digo... nao moro nem no litoral nem no interior... e este ano as trovoadas nao querem nada p estes lados... e moro a pcs km da serra do alvao/marao e do litoral aqui nao e assim tao longe.... vao caindo uns aguaceiros de vem em qd



Nesta altura do ano e até meados de novembro, a tendência é que o litoral tenha mais precipitação do que essa zona de transição para o interior.
Mesmo as pequenas serras que dividem o litoral para a tua zona condensam muita precipitação, razão pela qual tens menores valores do que por cá.
Tem calma, que de metade do outono para a frente, os teus valores sobem bastante.
Tenho observado esta tendência ao longo dos anos.

Bom, por cá ainda chove, de forma moderada, e o acumulado subiu para os *45,2 mm*.


----------



## Névoa (27 Set 2013 às 14:14)

Eheh, na cidade onde nasci este tipo de tempestade é bem normal no auge do verão, e acho que mesmo lá, uma zona subtropical, a chuva esfria mais que esta. A mim isso parece mesmo verão, nunca mais encontro as minhas amadas cores outonais nas folhas das árvores, se é que sobrou alguma deste verão tórrido. E que calor, ainda, muito abafado apesar de tanto vento e chuva!

Lamúrias à parte, a polícia contou-me que houve inúmeras inundações e estragos causados pela chuva na madrugada de ontem, que eles estão com imenso trabalho hoje.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Set 2013 às 14:15)

Bem desde o inicio da manhã até agora tem caído muita agua do céu!! 
À pouco deu um aguaceiro torrencial!!!

Tatual:*17.2ºC*
Harelativa:*88%*
Pacumulada:*48.2mm*


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2013 às 14:21)

Por aqui chove copiosamente há já algum tempo, a estrada parece um rio!


----------



## 1337 (27 Set 2013 às 14:24)

É uma vergonha estas estações do IPMA, a de Ponte de Lima nem a precipitação contabiliza, teias de aranha, e isto é todos os anos a mesma coisa, nunca fazem uma limpeza. Manhã bastante interessante, aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada, já devo ter pelo menos 30 mm acumulados..


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2013 às 14:32)

Caramba voçês já vão nos 50 mm, quando eram para ter metade e Centro e Sul nem a 10 mm chegaram com excepção ali de uma zona entre Setubal, Evora e Grandola, Montemor Novo.
Aqui nem o pó apaga ....


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2013 às 14:36)

Meti o pluviómetro da minha PCE a contar às 10h e já leva *27,3 mm*, tirando o que caiu durante a madrugada. 

Neste momento parou de chover.


----------



## 1337 (27 Set 2013 às 14:37)

Aurélio disse:


> Caramba voçês já vão nos 50 mm, quando eram para ter metade e Centro e Sul nem a 10 mm chegaram com excepção ali de uma zona entre Setubal, Evora e Grandola, Montemor Novo.
> Aqui nem o pó apaga ....



Calma, acho que ainda vais ter umas células por aí tambem


----------



## rfilipeg (27 Set 2013 às 14:37)

De facto, tem sido um final de madrugada e manhã com muita chuva. Trovoada nem foi assim muito mas a que houve, eram das fortes. Olhando às imagens de satélite, vamos entrar numa fase mais calma e se calhar hoje trovoada já não deverá existir, talvez lá para a madrugada de amanhã, não é de descarta um ou outro aguaceiro.


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 14:55)

Que escuro a oeste... É pena o vento estar +/- de Sul...


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 15:09)

Preparem-se no Porto, está a avançar uma célula bastante escura para Norte e parece ter trovoada!


----------



## rfilipeg (27 Set 2013 às 15:16)

supercell disse:


> Preparem-se no Porto, está a avançar uma célula bastante escura para Norte e parece ter trovoada!



Vai passar paralelamente à costa. Penso eu de que.....


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 15:16)

Confirmei agora que a célula que se dirige para Norte (Porto) tem bastante actividade eléctrica e é enorme...


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 15:18)

Neste momento Céu preto a Oeste e SW , a avançar para terra com base baixa tipo wall cloud.Alguns clarões visíveis..


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 15:19)

Até parece que tem pequenos funis... ou rotação...


----------



## rfilipeg (27 Set 2013 às 15:20)

Snifa disse:


> Até parece que tem pequenos funis... ou rotação...



Snifa qual é a orientação noto escuridão mas não vislumbro o que está a referir.


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 15:21)

> Até parece que tem pequenos funis... ou rotação...



Também me pareceu ver alguns aqui quando estava mais perto de Aveiro... Mas não arrisco pois não deu para confirmar.. de qualquer maneira é uma célula e tanto!


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 15:29)

Impressionante a estrutura, e já se ouvem trovões!


----------



## Veterano (27 Set 2013 às 15:31)

Seja o que for, escureceu e de que maneira o ambiente!


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 15:32)

Toca a tirar fotos!


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 15:32)

Brutal, parece uma tempestade de areia a avançar sobre terra, e agora chove torrencialmente...


----------



## rfilipeg (27 Set 2013 às 15:33)

Vislumbro daqui e tem base baixa. Até parece uma wall cloud. Para já ainda não consigo ver se existe rotatividade. Mas parece me que está a passar paralelamente à costa.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Set 2013 às 15:33)

Que estrondo aqui. Chove torrencialmente neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 15:34)

rfilipeg disse:


> Vislumbro daqui e tem base baixa. Até parece uma wall cloud. Para já ainda não consigo ver se existe rotatividade. Mas parece me que está a passar paralelamente à costa.



Não ela está a entrar agora, chove torrencialmente..impressionante, ficou de noite....

mais logo coloco uma foto que tirei com o telemóvel quando estava em aproximação..


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 15:36)

Grande estrondo, tremeu tudo!


----------



## rfilipeg (27 Set 2013 às 15:37)

Snifa disse:


> Grande estrondo, tremeu tudo!



VI e OUVI. Espetáculo e a velocidade a que vai a célula é impressionante.


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 15:38)

Quando ela estava ao largo de Aveiro já assustava e vi logo a sua deslocação para o Porto, viam-se relâmpagos, não imagino agora como estará aí no Porto!


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 15:38)

É  o dilúvio sobre o  Porto neste momento!

Que tempestade!


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 15:39)

supercell disse:


> Quando ela estava ao largo de Aveiro já assustava e vi logo a sua deslocação para o Porto, viam-se relâmpagos, não imagino agora como estará aí no Porto!



Sem dúvida uma wall cloud com rotação, impressionante o que se passa aqui agora,...rajadas fortíssimas de vento e chuva torrencial com trovoada...


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 15:41)

Foi muito de repente isto, à 40 min estava a evoluir na costa de Aveiro agora já está aí em força... 

Qual é o valor do vento neste momento aí no Porto?


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Set 2013 às 15:43)

Será que vai passar por Braga?


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 15:44)

> Será que vai passar por Braga?



É probavel... acho que está a entrar por terra a dentro...


----------



## Stinger (27 Set 2013 às 15:45)

Filmem isso . Onde esta a celula ? Não se dirige pa Gondomar ?


----------



## rfilipeg (27 Set 2013 às 15:45)

Que tempestade que vai por aqui. Reparei numa breve rotação numa nuvem não fui a tempo visto a deslocação extremamente rápida. Chove copiosamente no Porto e arredores. E vento upa upa.


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2013 às 15:45)

Snifa disse:


> Sem dúvida uma wall cloud com rotação, impressionante o que se passa aqui agora,...rajadas fortíssimas de vento e chuva torrencial com trovoada...



Então e as fotos ? Tu és o homem das grandes fotos hehe


----------



## xes (27 Set 2013 às 15:46)

Aqui tambem esta a chover bastante mesmo e ouve-se muita trovoada, isto hoje esta animado


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 15:46)

Vince disse:


> Então e as fotos ? Tu és o homem das grandes fotos



logo coloco..neste momento não tenho possibilidade de o fazer


----------



## rfilipeg (27 Set 2013 às 15:46)

Snifa agora concorda comigo quando referi também a wall cloud. Parecia uma tempestade de areia hehe


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 15:49)

Brutal isto, *62.2 mm* acumulados e continua...


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 15:50)

Aqui apanhamos com os restos e parece que vem qualquer coisa a Sul...


----------



## rfilipeg (27 Set 2013 às 15:54)

supercell disse:


> Aqui apanhamos com os restos e parece que vem qualquer coisa a Sul...



Outra supercell?


----------



## xes (27 Set 2013 às 15:57)

No ipma aqui para a zona do porto da uns miseros "aguaceiros" lol


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 15:58)

> Outra supercell?



É basicamente uma parcela mais pequena da célula grande 

Como está tudo aí?
Nada de estragos a reportar?


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 16:03)

supercell disse:


> É basicamente uma parcela mais pequena da célula grande
> 
> Como está tudo aí?
> Nada de estragos a reportar?



Pelo que me disseram há inundações localizadas em estradas e ruas!

Continua a chover com intensidade!


----------



## rfilipeg (27 Set 2013 às 16:03)

supercell disse:


> É basicamente uma parcela mais pequena da célula grande
> 
> Como está tudo aí?
> Nada de estragos a reportar?




AHAHA 

Neste momento para já aqui nas redondezas nada a registar mas há muita água mesmo muita na estrada. É preciso ter cuidado com a condução. Foi mesmo muita chuva e vento. 
Por agora, ainda há vento mas já está a clarear. Bela passagem da célula. Foi incrível mesmo a rapidez a que a célula seguia e segue.


----------



## Mazola22 (27 Set 2013 às 16:03)

Em Famalicão chove imenso com alguma trovoada mas nada de especial!


----------



## rfilipeg (27 Set 2013 às 16:06)

Volta a chover com imensa intensidade. Que carga de água!!!


----------



## Stinger (27 Set 2013 às 16:08)

Trovoadaaa


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 16:09)

Já estão a engordar algumas nuvens a SW que vão direitinhas ao porto, parece um cordão que liga a célula mãe...


----------



## rfilipeg (27 Set 2013 às 16:12)

Brutal carga de água. E este ultimo trovão deitou a luz e a net abaixo. Que espetáculo. Jorra água por tudo quanto é sitio!!!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Set 2013 às 16:13)

A célula está a passar por cima de minha casa a uma velocidade impressionante com trovoada á mistura


----------



## dlourenco (27 Set 2013 às 16:13)

Penso que está a chegar a Braga, ficou tudo escuro, nuvens com uma velocidade enorme, e trovões uns atrás dos outros


----------



## 1337 (27 Set 2013 às 16:15)

Aguaceiro super forte acompanhado de trovoada, parece um rio as ruas, incrível


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Set 2013 às 16:19)

Parece que houve um grande acidente no Porto, na saída da A3 para a A4.


----------



## rfilipeg (27 Set 2013 às 16:21)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> A célula está a passar por cima de minha casa a uma velocidade impressionante com trovoada á mistura



Foi precisamente o que aconteceu aqui no Porto e arredores. Agora já está a melhorar. Parece me que melhorou bastante a sua atividade elétrica, o que é bom.


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 16:25)

Grande bomba!


----------



## dlourenco (27 Set 2013 às 16:26)

supercell disse:


> Grande bomba!



E para os lados de guimaraes houve uma a 111, um pouco antes dessa


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 16:28)

Pessoal do Porto e Aveiro Norte, aproxima-se outra célula de menores dimensões mas igualmente escura, desta vez Aveiro deve apanhar com ela em cima e pouco falta...


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 16:29)

Já chove, vamos a ver se há trovoada...


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2013 às 16:30)

Incrível shelf cloud passou por Braga, o céu estava aterrador com tons esverdeados. 

Tudo isto com chuva e vento forte e trovoada frequente a acompanhar.

Por agora volta a acalmar, continua-se a ouvir a trovoada da célula em afastamento.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Set 2013 às 16:30)

Bem.. já não me lembrava de 5 minutos assim tão tempestuosos... simplesmente impressionante esta célula que acabou de passar, e passou mesmo por cima da zona onde moro 
Em segundos, uma enorme chuvada com trovoada e vento fortíssimo arrasou isto tudo, deixando estradas inundadas!


----------



## james (27 Set 2013 às 16:32)

Viva , 

Entre Esposende e Viana do Castelo a chuva começou a caír por volta da uma da madrugada , chovendo quase ininterruptamente a noite toda , atingindo grande intensidade entre as 5 e as 8 horas .  Depois , durante o dia têm caído aguaceiros fortíssimos .


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2013 às 16:36)

Por momentos pensei que estava nos EUA, nem sei como não registei isto!

A célula largou 6,6mm em 5 minutos.


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 16:37)

Trovão enorme! O porto que se prepare que vai a caminho! Chove bastente....


----------



## jpmartins (27 Set 2013 às 16:39)

Grande trovão (Oiã - Oliveira do Bairro)


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Set 2013 às 16:40)

Eu filmei um bocado mas não dá para ver o que aconteceu realmente...


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 16:41)

A luz fraquejou... Continua a chover ao som de trovões com intervalos!


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2013 às 16:42)

Bem mas que tarde animada por estas bandas. 

André tenta partilhar o vídeo, foram 5 minutos de loucos!!


----------



## fishisco (27 Set 2013 às 16:44)

aqui desde as 14h choveu uns fantasticos 0mm


----------



## jpmartins (27 Set 2013 às 16:45)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Set 2013 às 16:48)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Bem mas que tarde animada por estas bandas.
> 
> André tenta partilhar o vídeo, foram 5 minutos de loucos!!



Vou partilhar mas não se vai ver grande coisa


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 16:48)

Pessoal do Porto, parece que a nuvem que passou em aveiro e descarregou bem está a entrar para o interior e não me parece que passe por aí...


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Set 2013 às 16:58)

Aqui ficam dois registos da célula que passou por aqui...

Sim, é trovoada logo no ínicio do vídeo..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyyg4Sj5Uj8&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PXP5m3ah1Y&feature=youtu.be


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 17:04)

> Aqui ficam dois registos da célula que passou por aqui...
> 
> Sim, é trovoada logo no ínicio do vídeo..
> 
> ...



Que diluvio mesmo.....


----------



## fishisco (27 Set 2013 às 17:08)

a primeira chuva da tarde foi agora...


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2013 às 17:20)

Mais células a surgir por Aveiro e em progressão para norte...
A proxima noite poderá ser de novo complicada:


----------



## rfilipeg (27 Set 2013 às 17:27)

Venha ela!


----------



## dlourenco (27 Set 2013 às 17:30)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Aqui ficam dois registos da célula que passou por aqui...
> 
> Sim, é trovoada logo no ínicio do vídeo..
> 
> ...




Fontainhas certo? Conta como uma partilha, mas realmente o vídeo não faz jus à força daqueles 5 minutos


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Set 2013 às 17:35)

Autêntico dilúvio!!! e fortes trovões!!!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (27 Set 2013 às 17:39)

dlourenco disse:


> Fontainhas certo? Conta como uma partilha, mas realmente o vídeo não faz jus à força daqueles 5 minutos



Sim. Cumps


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 17:43)

Veêm-se umas pipocas ainda longe a Oeste e a Sudoeste.


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2013 às 18:00)

Grande célula agora no litoral norte...impressionante..


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 18:04)

Cumulus Nimbos a Este e a Sul, não sei se hoje vamos ter mais qualquer coisa...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Set 2013 às 18:11)

stormy disse:


> Grande célula agora no litoral norte...impressionante..



Tenho um video onde precisamente no momento em que começo a gravar ocorre um trovão mesmo perto de mim!! Penso ser dessa mesma célula a que te referes stormy! Daqui a pouco posto o video.


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 18:12)

Boas , 

cá ficam então duas fotos que tirei com o telemóvel da aproximação desta célula ao Porto, vários milímetros em pouco tempo, ramos de árvores arrancados, trovoada intensa  com trovões que mais pareciam explosões...

Na minha estação registei um pico de *90.4 Km/h *à passagem da célula, direcção SW

sigo com* 67.8 mm* acumulados e volta a chover:











Quando a célula descarregou parecia de noite...avançou com uma velocidade que só visto....


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2013 às 18:22)

Simplesmente brutal, linda e espectacular ! Mas não é uma wall, é uma shelf cloud.


----------



## fishisco (27 Set 2013 às 18:24)

o snifa e craque em apanhar fenomenos , é trombas de agua é isto, mt bom


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Set 2013 às 18:40)

(Ver em 1080p)

Coloco aqui o tal video do trovão que apanhei mesmo perto de onde estava!   (foi o que consegui apanhar hehehe)


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 18:50)

Entre o flash e o som eu diria que caiu a menos de 1 km decertezinha..., foi arriscado...


----------



## Paula (27 Set 2013 às 18:52)

Boa tarde.
Ora, que dizer? Dia bastante chuvoso, principalmente ao inicio da tarde.
Pelas 16h mais parecia noite em Braga. Chuva forte acompanhada de uns alguns trovões.

Também pela zona do Porto/Maia esteve uma tarde interessante com céu bem carregado 

Por agora tudo calmo. Segundo ouvi à pouco a noite vai ser mais calma, havendo novo agravamento para amanhã no Norte e Centro do País.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Set 2013 às 18:57)

Paula disse:


> Por agora tudo calmo. Segundo ouvi à pouco a noite vai ser mais calma, havendo novo agravamento para amanhã no Norte e Centro do País.



Lá para a madrugada e até ao meio da tarde de amanhã devemos ter um agravamento com aguaceiros fortes, eventualmente de granizo e acompanhado de trovoada. 

Por aqui chuva continua de manha, por vezes intensa e de tarde alguns aguaceiros fortes e alguma trovoada. Na ultima meia hora, tudo calmo


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Set 2013 às 19:05)

supercell disse:


> Entre o flash e o som eu diria que caiu a menos de 1 km decertezinha..., foi arriscado...



ehehe quem não arrisca não petisca  não contava com o trovão apenas comecei a gravar com a intenção de me lembrar da força da chuva, e por coincidência, quando comecei a gravar deu-se aquele trovão...até senti uma dor no estômago...
_________________

Sigo com *62.0mm*!


----------



## GabKoost (27 Set 2013 às 19:25)

A estação da Quinta da Capela (Brg) aponta para uns malucos 80mm!

Das 16 às 17h00 foi um enxurro dos antigos!


----------



## Paula (27 Set 2013 às 19:29)

Acredito bem nesse número! As ruas pareciam rios, foi a loucura


----------



## Paelagius (27 Set 2013 às 19:35)

julgo ter filmado o mesmo momento (15h28min) mas da perspectiva dos prédios à direita. Não se vê nada de extraordinário, apenas a propagação.


----------



## invent (27 Set 2013 às 19:42)

Brutal as fotos da shelf cloud.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Set 2013 às 19:43)

supercell disse:


> Entre o flash e o som eu diria que caiu a menos de 1 km decertezinha..., foi arriscado...



Se foi arriscado, antes de mais peço desculpa por estar a responder neste seguimento. Segundo as minhas contas, e se o video corresponde ao tempo real o relâmpago terá caído a cerca de 340m. O espaço entre o trovão e o relâmpago é de sensivelmente 00'01''57, que perigo


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Set 2013 às 19:46)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Se foi arriscado, antes de mais peço desculpa por estar a responder neste seguimento. Segundo as minhas contas, e se o video corresponde ao tempo real o relâmpago terá caído a cerca de 340m. O espaço entre o trovão e o relâmpago é de sensivelmente 00'01''57, que perigo



Sim o video corresponde ao tempo real! 

____________

Por agora tudo muito calmo, vento fraco, mas céu muito nublado!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Set 2013 às 20:03)

Volta a chuva neste momento, moderada.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Set 2013 às 20:13)

Bom fim de dia.

Mais e mais chuva e o acumulado a subir para além dos 60 mm: *61 mm*.

Também a trovoada tem-nos visitado, num céu muito nublado a encoberto.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de SSE - rajada máxima: *47,9 km\h* pelas 15.44h.

*P.S.: boas imagens como de costume SNIFA . Tens um belo observatório em casa...*


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 20:40)

Que será que nos reservará a noite?


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 20:49)

Boas, 

cá fica um pequeno video feito hoje pelas 5:15 da manhã, dá para ter uma ideia da intensidade da chuva:

[ame="http://youtu.be/8E_P-tfxbkY"]http://youtu.be/8E_P-tfxbkY[/ame]


Choveu assim durante mais de meia hora..


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2013 às 20:54)

Até ao momento, foi a DEA mais intensa do dia.
Uma verdadeira bomba.


----------



## Névoa (27 Set 2013 às 21:17)

Apesar de tudo, não foi assim muito assustador no Porto, mesmo porque aquela célula da tarde passou bem rapidamente.

Durante a madrugada de ontem sim, acho que foi pior, estava a dormir e saltei da cama por causa de um trovão.

De resto, com as janelas fechadas nas piores alturas, estava-se razoavelmente bem. Não houve estragos na zona onde moro, mas não sei dizer o que etrá acontecido na Ribeira, por exemplo...


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 21:32)

Só voltaremos a ter animação daqui a umas boas horas...


----------



## Paula (27 Set 2013 às 21:33)

Chove com alguma intensidade neste momento.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Set 2013 às 21:34)

supercell disse:


> Só voltaremos a ter animação daqui a umas boas horas...



Não sei se serão assim tantas horas!


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 22:01)

> Não sei se serão assim tantas horas!



Está tudo muito calminho, nada de clarões no oceano...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Set 2013 às 22:06)

supercell disse:


> Está tudo muito calminho, nada de clarões no oceano...



Vê as imagens de satélite do meteogalicia, daqui a 3 horitas já devemos ter qualquer coisa 
http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/satelite/sateliteIndex.action
______
Vento intensificou-se agora.


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 22:09)

> Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2013
> Citação:
> Post Original de supercell Ver Post
> Está tudo muito calminho, nada de clarões no oceano...
> ...



Até tens razão! Agora até confirmei com o sat24 e parece que vem aí alguma coisa... Vou ver se vejo alguns flash's.


----------



## fishisco (27 Set 2013 às 22:19)

nem um trovao distante chegou aqui... os "litorenhos" ficaram com tudo... gulosos  ate terca dao mais vamos ver se chega aqui alguma coisa


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Set 2013 às 22:31)

Nós somos gulosos


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2013 às 22:36)

Volta a chover com intensidade, *68 mm *acumulados


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 22:39)

Por aqui tudo calmo e algum vento...


----------



## Estação SP (27 Set 2013 às 22:53)

Boas Noites

Por aqui foi chuva por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *21,7ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *16,7ºC*

Precipitação até ao momento: *36,1mm*

Rajada Máxima: *50km/h*


*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 19,4ºC

Humidade: 81%

Vento: 13,4km/h de sul


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 23:00)

Nem uma nuvem ou clarão...


----------



## fishisco (27 Set 2013 às 23:20)

aqui caiu agora um mini-aguaceiro


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Set 2013 às 23:24)

supercell disse:


> Nem uma nuvem ou clarão...



Esperemos ahahah, só esperando iremos ver se teremos alguma coisa ou não!


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 23:27)

Começa a chover! Vamos lá ver se vem alguma trovada...


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2013 às 23:28)

Segundo o Sat24 parece que vamos ter trovoada!


----------



## fishisco (27 Set 2013 às 23:32)

aqui volta a chover


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Set 2013 às 23:47)

Bem parece que aqui hoje ficou-se pelos *66.7mm* de precipitação acumulada!
Nada mau!!!


----------



## fishisco (27 Set 2013 às 23:53)

choveu mais hj q nos ultimos 3 meses


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Set 2013 às 00:33)

Boa noite,

Hoje foi sem dúvida um dia extremamente chuvoso pela zona de Braga com acumulados superiores a 60-70 l/m2. Infelizmente a EMA Braga Merelim (Referência local) está OFF.

Mas por exemplo a estação amadora (IUEBRAGA1) Braga Sul - Quinta da Capela registou uns impressionantes: 87.1mm  

Na Galiza tambem se pode ver acumulados bastantes interessantes:

Fornelos de Montes: 74 mm
Queimadelos: 68.4 mm
Rebordelo: 60.7 mm

Atualmente chove fraco e muito pontualmente moderado mas o vento está a querer aumentar de intensidade.

Depois de tanta seca temos direito a uma verdadeira ementa digna dos melhores "Chefes".

Dados atuais:

Pressão: 1001 hPa (Tendência para baixar)
Temp: 17.6º C
HR: 88%

Agora vamos preparar o Nowcasting para o 2º Round. (Pelo SAT acho que vamos ter direito a mais animação nesta madrugada).

Cmps a todos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Set 2013 às 00:36)

Boa noite,
por aqui volta a chover com intensidade.

Pelo que vejo no satélite parece que o Norte e Centro ainda vão levar com bastante água.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Set 2013 às 01:44)

Chove com intensidade,acompanhado de vento moderado!


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Set 2013 às 01:50)

Boa noite

Por cá terminei o dia de 6ª feira com um acumulado de *65,3 mm.*
Seria pouco expectável tanta chuva, mas ela caiu!

E o dia de hoje começa já com um acumulado de *14,7 mm* em menos de 2 h.
Nao me lembro de um início outonal com precipitaçao tão forte.

*Tatual: 16,3ºC
Hr: 94%​*


----------



## dj_teko (28 Set 2013 às 02:14)

Boa noite chove forte com vento a mistura ta óptimo


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2013 às 02:28)

Tenho de dar os Parabéns ao Snifa, que fotos magníficas da Shelf Cloud na bela cidade do Porto


----------



## GabKoost (28 Set 2013 às 02:49)

Chove muito!

Desde as 00:30 que caí de moderado a forte!!

Acumulado já vai em 12mm!!


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Set 2013 às 03:08)

Continuaçao de boa noite.

O acumulado subiu para uns generosos 22,1 mm.

Sigo com 16,1ºC e 94% de Hr.

*Já ultrapassei os 2000 mm no ano hidrológico*. Ano bem húmido...ainda que tenhamos tido um verao muito seco.


------
Edit 04h: 30,5 mm de acumulado. Em menos de 24h quase 100mm...


----------



## dlourenco (28 Set 2013 às 04:29)

Chuva copiosa em Braga, e agora voltaram os roncos


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2013 às 07:47)

Bons dias, 

impressionante esta madrugada, chuvas torrenciais acumularam até ao momento *45.6 mm*.

Ontem o acumulado ainda subiu aos *71.6 mm* 

Neste momento chove mais fraco.

De referir que pela 1:30 de hoje já levava *19 mm* acumulados.


Que madrugada de chuvas fortes!

Setembro segue com *129.8 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Este evento já soma *117.2 mm * 

*1570.1 mm *neste ano hidrológico ( desde 1/10/2012 )


----------



## frederico (28 Set 2013 às 09:23)

O Rio Leça já tem a primeira cheia do Outono.


----------



## Lousano (28 Set 2013 às 09:37)

Snifa disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> impressionante esta madrugada, chuvas torrenciais acumularam até ao momento *45.6 mm*.
> 
> ...



Essa zona parece mesmo um penico.


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2013 às 09:48)

Lousano disse:


> Essa zona parece mesmo um penico.



 Completamente, é uma pena a estação do ISEP http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/ estar OFF em termos de precipitação, pois dada a proximidade com a minha certamente os acumulados seriam bem semelhantes (como é aliás habitual) penso  que o  facto de esta zona ser a mais alta da Cidade tem influência na precipitação, é como se houvesse um "mini " efeito orográfico..eu noto isso, em zonas baixas junto ao mar, normalmente chove  menos, mas aqui na zona alta, e em situações de chuva parece que "condensa" mais, um aguaceiro que seja  moderado junto ao mar já pode ser forte aqui na zona mais interior e elevada... já me aconteceu  estar a chover moderadamente aqui na minha localização, com nevoeiro cerrado, e na foz quase à cota 0 nem pinga, e sem nevoeiro ..interessante.

De momento céu nublado com chuviscos..


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Set 2013 às 10:16)

Bom dia.

Mais uma madrugada de chuva moderada\forte.
O acumulado é agora de *34,8 mm*.

O céu encontra-se agora encoberto e chove fraco.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO (em média).

*Tatual: 17,0ºC
Hr: 93%​*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Set 2013 às 10:18)

Bons dias! 

Hoje sigo já com *37.8mm* acumulados! (Precipitação de hoje mais a de ontem já vai nos *104.5mm*!)
Tatual:*16.3ºC*
Hrelativa:*95%*


----------



## João Pedro (28 Set 2013 às 11:16)

Bom dia!

Manhã encoberta mas com muito sol ainda a espreitar entre as nuvens. Nada comparado com o dilúvio que se abateu sobre a Invicta desde as 5 da manhã de sexta-feira até à madrugada de hoje! Já tinha saudades de uns dias assim! 

@Snifa: fantásticas fotos! Onde as tiraste? No Porto Palácio? Estás sempre nas alturas homem!


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2013 às 11:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Manhã encoberta mas com muito sol ainda a espreitar entre as nuvens. Nada comparado com o dilúvio que se abateu sobre a Invicta desde as 5 da manhã de sexta-feira até à madrugada de hoje! Já tinha saudades de uns dias assim!
> 
> @Snifa: fantásticas fotos! Onde as tiraste? No Porto Palácio? Estás sempre nas alturas homem!



 Foi na zona da Boavista de um 14º andar..


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2013 às 11:20)

*Inundações e quedas de árvore mobilizaram bombeiros do Porto
*






Mau tempo derrubou árvore na Rua Tenente Valadim


A chuva intensa que caiu durante toda a madrugada deste sábado no Porto provocou dezenas de inundações na via pública e em habitações e algumas quedas de árvores, disse à Lusa fonte dos Sapadores Bombeiros.

De acordo com esta fonte, entre as 20 horas de sexta-feira e as 8 horas deste sábado registaram-se 55 saídas.

"A maior parte das situações foi para resolver problemas causados por inundações e infiltrações. Tivemos também várias quedas de árvores, mas não houve nenhuma situação muito grave", sublinhou.

Também em Vila Nova de Gaia, os sapadores tiveram "muito serviço" relacionado com o mesmo tipo de ocorrências.

Fonte dos bombeiros de Gaia disse à Lusa que receberam "13 a 14 pedidos de ajuda" durante a madrugada.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...446614&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## João Pedro (28 Set 2013 às 11:30)

Snifa disse:


> Foi na zona da Boavista de um 14º andar..


Pois tinha de ser na algures na Boavista mesmo!  Quase que se vê a minha casa nas fotos. 

Quando passou essa nuvem a grande velocidade deu um estoiro fenomenal! Estava mesmo por baixo dele, e na rua; ia tendo uma coisinha má!


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Set 2013 às 11:56)

A estaçao Quinta da Capela, Braga é fiável?


----------



## Névoa (28 Set 2013 às 13:50)

Eu morei na região da Boavista durante muitos anos, na altura em que me mudei para a Lapa, no inverno, achei bom porque era muito mais quente aqui do que lá. Eu ainda não tinha pensado no que seria o verão 

Snifa, grande link o da estação da isep, muitíssimo melhor que a estação da feup que me parece ser um projecto abandonado, e que só uso como referência da temperatura actual. É pena que este projecto esteja tão descuidado, acho muito importante que os futuros engenheiros civis, principalmente, aprendam a levar em conta as condições de clima reais da cidade onde irão projectar habitações, com medições realizadas dentro do seu perímetro urbano.

Imagino que este do isep encontra-se nas instalações de S. Tomé? O de Pedras Rubras não nos adianta de nada, muito pelo contrário até. Nem sei como o IPMA tem a coragem de dizer que é a estação do Porto, quando nem no Porto está e já encontrei diferenças de quase 10ºC em relação à estação da FEUP.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Set 2013 às 14:23)

Snifa disse:


> Boas ,
> 
> cá ficam então duas fotos que tirei com o telemóvel da aproximação desta célula ao Porto, vários milímetros em pouco tempo, ramos de árvores arrancados, trovoada intensa  com trovões que mais pareciam explosões...
> 
> ...




Bravo Snifa, lindas fotos, es mesmo o expert em apanhar o momento certo no local certo!!!

Mais uma vez parabéns pelo teu contributo.

Bom Fim de Semana.

Cmps.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Set 2013 às 15:02)

Meteofan disse:


> A estaçao Quinta da Capela, Braga é fiável?



Boa tarde Caro Meteofan,

A estação amadora (Quinta da Capela - Braga sul) "IUEBRAGA1" costuma ser fiável, no entanto poderá apresentar valores ligeiramente inflacionados neste evento mas atendendo à sua localização é possível chegar a bons acumulados nessa parte da cidade. A estação está localizada entre o monte do picôto e a encosta do monte da Falperra e é composta por: (PC Radio WS La Crosse 7001 - WS2000).

Aproveito para agradeçer mais uma vez o respectivo proprietário dessa estação pelo seu excelente contributo no âmbito do projeto (MeteoGlobal) do IPMA.

Uma coisa é certa, este evento (apenas 6ªFeira e Sábado) rendeu facilmente mais de 100 l/m2 em vários locais do litoral Noroeste o que é excelente.     

Cmps.


----------



## GabKoost (28 Set 2013 às 16:38)

Meteofan disse:


> A estaçao Quinta da Capela, Braga é fiável?



Por vezes apresenta valores bem elevados e, outras, dentro da norma das estações à sua volta.

Porém, como disse o Elj4, a sua localização em início de encosta pode fazer com que hajam momentos destes.

Contudo todas as estações tem momentos em que apresentam valores falsos por este ou aquele motivo. Se pelas 5 da manhã esta estação já apresentava 20mm (valor correcto devido à chuva copiosa durante várias horas) este actual parece-me um pouco alto...

Se bem que outras estações Portuguesas e  Galegas apresentem níveis idênticos pelo que não é descabido de todo.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Set 2013 às 18:53)

Hoje já sigo nos *41.9mm*!! 
Só com a precipitação dos dois últimos dias, já conto com *108.6mm*!

Por agora continuam os aguaceiros por vezes fortes.
Tatual:*15.2ºC*
Hrelativa:*96%*


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Set 2013 às 18:58)

A estaçao da Quinta da Capela, Braga já regista mais de 100 mm. Sinceramente não me parece um valor real... A estaçao do membro Aristocrata, Paços de Ferreira leva apenas cerca de 40 mm... Nao sei, mas nao parece um valor aceitavel


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Set 2013 às 19:02)

Meteofan disse:


> A estaçao da Quinta da Capela, Braga já regista mais de 100 mm. Sinceramente não me parece um valor real... A estaçao do membro Aristocrata, Paços de Ferreira leva apenas cerca de 40 mm... Nao sei, mas nao parece um valor aceitavel



Se esse valor for correspondente a hoje acho absolutamente impossível!


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Set 2013 às 19:04)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Se esse valor for correspondente a hoje acho absolutamente impossível!



Sim é o valor de hoje. Ontem registou 86 mm. Quase 200 mm em dois dias. Parece-me impossivel mas sei lá  Tem chovido muito...


----------



## João Pedro (28 Set 2013 às 19:35)

Boas,
Depois de um dia inteiro praticamente sem chuva, volta agora a cair com alguma intensidade!


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2013 às 19:44)

A chuva cai certinha e com intensidade por aqui neste momento.

Sigo com *47.2 mm* acumulados


----------



## fishisco (28 Set 2013 às 21:37)

tb durante algum tempo caiu um bom aguaceiro aqui... hj passei na Trovoada (terra q fica entre Penafiel e Amarante) mas nao se viu nada por aqui


----------



## GabKoost (28 Set 2013 às 23:06)

Após uma tarde de períodos de chuva moderada/forte espaçada por curtas tréguas, eis que há cerca de 1 hora chove ininterruptamente a bom ritmo!

Estes dois dias renderam por cá valores acima dos 100mm!!

Quando o pessoal chorava acerca das médias mensais para Setembro alguns membros disseram, e correctamente, que os acumulados costumam ser no fim do mês.

Assim sendo já ultrapassamos a média mensal em 2 dias. Até Segunda Feira às 23h59 ainda uns bons mm deverão ser acumulados!

O pânico de mais um mês de seca parece ter sido excessivo e empolado devido aos incêndios!


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Set 2013 às 23:26)

Boa noite.

A chuva mantêm-se, agora mais em regime contínuo, do tipo estratiforme, puxada a vento fraco a moderado de SSO, com elevado nível de humidade relativa e temperatura amena.
As condições são boas para acumulados relativamente elevados, pela forma continuada com que cai...
Verdadeira noite invernal (outonal!) esta.
Esta madrugada o rain rate máximo foi de 55,9 mm (01.08h); ontem o rain rate máximo foi de 100,8 mm (17.23h). Resolução do pluviómetro de 1 mm.

*Acumulado: 44,2 mm
Tatual: 16,4ºC
Hr: 94%*​

-----------------------


Meteofan disse:


> *A estação Quinta da Capela, Braga é fiável?*



Não me parece.
Com baixos valores de precipitação, ou sem precipitação, o acumulado sobe dezenas de mm de 1 hora para outra (ver imagem).
É estranho no mínimo...
Não sei o que se passará, mas parece-me erro ou do software ou do pluviómetro.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Set 2013 às 23:28)

GabKoost disse:


> Após uma tarde de períodos de chuva moderada/forte espaçada por curtas tréguas, eis que há cerca de 1 hora chove ininterruptamente a bom ritmo!
> 
> Estes dois dias renderam por cá valores acima dos 100mm!!
> 
> ...



Boa noite GabKoost,

Realmente ninguem estava a espera de tanta chuva depois de tanta seca. 

Estes últimos anos temos apanhado a primeira entrada séria do atlântico finais de outubro mas atualmente invertemos essa tendência, entramos bem no outono e com pujança. 

Esta chuvinha não só veio apagar esses malditos incêndios como também veio repor um pouco tarde o que faltou neste verão bem seco. Nem uma gota se viu por estas bandas neste mês de Agosto, coisa inacreditável.

Espero que os próximos 2 meses não sejam assim tão secos!!! Não faz mal a ninguém um pouco de sol mas também não faz mal a chuvinha para a nossa agricultura!!!

Vamos prepar os contadores para o 3º Round (Madrugrada e Manhã de 2ªFeira) c/ o regresso da chuva pontualmente forte. Até lá já temos a média no papo e isso já é de longe muito bom!!!!

Cmps.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Set 2013 às 23:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> A chuva mantêm-se, agora mais em regime contínuo, do tipo estratiforme, puxada a vento fraco a moderado de SSO, com elevado nível de humidade relativa e temperatura amena.
> As condições são boas para acumulados relativamente elevados, pela forma continuada com que cai...
> ...



Boa noite Caro Aristocrata,

A estaçao de Fraião em eventos passados e recentes tem sido até razoavelmente fiável, neste evento e como já foi referido por mim pode apresentar valores inflacionados, devido a várias causas, uma delas pode ser erro de leitura no uplink dos dados do pluviómetro para a estação ou até mesmo um problema no próprio pluviómetro ou na estação.

Mas uma coisa é certa, já todos percebemos e pelos vários dados disponiveis na WEB que nestas últimas 48 Horas ultrapassamos os 100mm em vários locais do norte o que dá um média diária excelente de pelo menos 50l/m2.

Abraço.

Cmps.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Set 2013 às 23:55)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro Aristocrata,
> 
> A estaçao de Fraião em eventos passados e recentes tem sido até razoavelmente fiável,



 Boa noite ELJICUATRO.
Como se pode observar na imagem, os dados até batem certo com as estações em redor, se descontarmos os lapsos que apontei. Se retirarmos os valores que nos aparecem em excesso, o total de hoje andará dentro da média de outras estações, o que me parece o mais lógico.

*Ainda bem que temos estas estações amadoras ao dispor da população*.
Começamos a perceber melhor o nosso clima, as especificidades das sub-regiões e mesmo locais que temos no nosso litoral norte. Obviamente que isto se estende a todo o lado onde temos esta estações...
O termo amador representa isso mesmo: não substitui os profissionais da meteorologia, tentam antes ser complementares. mesmo que aqui e ali apresentem falhas continuam a ser válidas.

Entretanto sigo com um acumulado de 46,2 mm.
Vamos ver o que nos "cai na cesta" nos próximos dias. Haja cântaros para todos...


----------



## GabKoost (29 Set 2013 às 00:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Ainda bem que temos estas estações amadoras ao dispor da população*.
> Começamos a perceber melhor o nosso clima, as especificidades das sub-regiões e mesmo locais que temos no nosso litoral norte. Obviamente que isto se estende a todo o lado onde temos esta estações...



O quanto seria interessante OBRIGAR todas as escolas, hospitais, juntas de freguesia e demais estruturas estatais a ter uma estação devidamente tratada. O esforço de manutenção é quase nulo!

Os proveitos no mapeamento do nosso clima seria gigantesco em termos de previsões e não só!

Entretanto, aqui perto da hoje famosa estação da 5ª da capela, parou de chover. Desde as 22h00 que não parava!


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Set 2013 às 00:22)

Terminei o dia de sábado com 46,2 mm de acumulado, o que juntando aos 65,3 mm de 6ª feira já perfaz um total bem interessante: 111,5 mm.


*Só um aparte*: são de facto interessantes estes valores de precipitação, mas temo que muita *terra fértil*, dos nossos montes e serras queimados, esteja agora a ser arrastada para os rios e ribeiros deste país.
Este é um dos aspectos mais negativos deste nosso Portugal - serão necessários demasiados anos para repor o coberto vegetal ardido, bem como a camada mais fértil do subsolo que agora corre na água da chuva.

O novo dia, domingo, já tem um acumulado de 2,3 mm.
A chuva cai de forma fraca neste momento, depois de alguns minutos ter sido moderada. O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SO.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Set 2013 às 00:24)

O dia de ontem (sábado) acabou com uns generosos *51.7mm*! 
Agora continua a chuva sem parar já desde as 22:30h/23:00h!
Sigo hoje já com *5.8mm*!
Tatual:*13.4ºC*
Hrelativa:*99%*


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Set 2013 às 00:41)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> O dia de ontem (sábado) acabou com uns generosos *51.7mm*...



Seguindo eu com 2033 mm neste ano hidrológico, não estando nos locais com mais precipitação do concelho, imagino que o total por aí neste momento esteja acima dos 2200 mm (teoricamente). É muita fruta!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Set 2013 às 00:49)

Aristocrata disse:


> Seguindo eu com 2033 mm neste ano hidrológico, não estando nos locais com mais precipitação do concelho, imagino que o total por aí neste momento esteja acima dos 2200 mm (teoricamente). É muita fruta!



É engraçado isto, não vivemos muito longe um do outro, mas eu costumo ter mais precipitação, no verão temperaturas ligeiramente mais altas e no inverno temperaturas ligeiramente mais baixas!  Deve ser por estar num sitio mais alto, ou algum efeito que eu desconheça.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Set 2013 às 01:22)

Não para de chover!!! *15.6mm* acumulados já!!!


----------



## Stinger (29 Set 2013 às 02:00)

Fantastico tempo , chuva miudinha com vento e bastante humidade é mesmo bom 

Só faltava morar numa serra e sentir e ver a paisagem e o som


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Set 2013 às 03:12)

Pois...boa noite!

Por cá mais um início de noite verdadeiramente...é verdade! Mais chuva.
Já acumulei *18,0 mm*.
Mas que início de outono. Já cansa sentir a chuva a cair (mas já acalmou há cerca de 1 hora atrás).


*Freamunde!Allez*, a zona de Freamunde é reconhecidamente mais chuvosa (ainda que "marginal") do que aqui - estou a 292 mts de altitude e menos exposto que tu às entradas de S\SO\O.
Quanto ás temperaturas não sei que tipo de sensor tens e que tipo de instalação dispões. Pode residir aqui uma explicação para as diferenças e não tanto a localização, que penso não é em zona de vale aí em Freamunde.


----------



## Stinger (29 Set 2013 às 03:49)

E agora chuva mais intensa que bomm até dá gosto estar colado na janela a ver ela a cair


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Set 2013 às 03:53)

Volta a chover,depois de uma longa pausa sem chuva desde as 20:00.
Está a cair certinha,sem vento.


----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2013 às 09:50)

Bons dias, 

por aqui chuva certinha e com algum nevoeiro, sigo com *6.4 mm* até ao momento. 

16.9 ºc actuais e 99 % de humidade 

Ontem terminei o dia com *48.2 mm *acumulados.


----------



## frederico (29 Set 2013 às 09:56)

O caudal do Leça e das ribeiras afluentes já baixou esta noite.


----------



## xes (29 Set 2013 às 09:56)

Bons dias

Aqui em mozelos nao chove de momento, penso que a chuva esta a passar ao lado


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Set 2013 às 10:28)

Por aqui continua a chuva persistente, fraca mas por vezes moderada. Também algum vento. A partir do final da tarde poderemos voltar a ter mais precipitação. Acredito que nestes próximos 3 dias (Segunda, Terça e Quarta) aqui no Norte possamos ter acumulados superiores a 100 mm.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Set 2013 às 12:28)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Freamunde!Allez*, a zona de Freamunde é reconhecidamente mais chuvosa (ainda que "marginal") do que aqui - estou a 292 mts de altitude e menos exposto que tu às entradas de S\SO\O.
> Quanto ás temperaturas não sei que tipo de sensor tens e que tipo de instalação dispões. Pode residir aqui uma explicação para as diferenças e não tanto a localização, que penso não é em zona de vale aí em Freamunde.



Pois poderá ser por causa disso  !
_________________________
Tatual:*16.5ºC*
Hrelativa:*95%*

Sigo já com *30.9mm*!!


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Set 2013 às 12:50)

Dia Invernoso, com chuva persistente, por vezes moderada e sem abertas. Vento moderado por vezes com rajadas.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Set 2013 às 13:09)

Bom início de tarde de domingo.
Bom...........para estar em casa!

Lá vai chovendo amiúde, por vezes fraca, por vezes moderada (ocasionalmente mais forte como o foi de madrugada).
O acumulado é agora de *26,4 mm* e promete aumentar mais com o passar das horas.
Sendo uma chuva estratiforme, havendo grande quantidade de água precipitável na atmosfera (como já referiu o colega Stormy no seguimento "Discussão das Previsões do Tempo e Modelos"), é de esperar grandes acumulados na serranias do nosso litoral norte.

É um começo em grande por parte do outono. Esperemos que não seja fogo de vista - e que aqui e ali vá tendo o sol a brilhar senão fica tudo "doido"

*Tatual: 17,6ºC
Hr: 94%* (o sensor aparentemente não dá valores mais altos)


----------



## fishisco (29 Set 2013 às 13:44)

apartir de quinta e ate segunda os modelos dao sol e ceu pco nublado... 


por aqui tem chovido bem toda a manha... n tenho como calcular mas ja devem ter caido uns bons mm


----------



## João Pedro (29 Set 2013 às 15:40)

Boas tardes,
Chove copiosamente no Porto!


----------



## GabKoost (29 Set 2013 às 16:30)

Há mais de meia hora que chove bem!

Afinal este Setembro, pelo menos no Litoral norte, ficará ACIMA da média!


----------



## 1337 (29 Set 2013 às 16:32)

GabKoost disse:


> Há mais de meia hora que chove bem!
> 
> Afinal este Setembro, pelo menos no Litoral norte, ficará ACIMA da média!



Sim, em apenas 3 dias o que é incrível, mas no geral foi muito seco e muito quente, tirando estes ultimos dias


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Set 2013 às 16:42)

GabKoost disse:


> ...
> Afinal este Setembro, pelo menos no Litoral norte, ficará *BEM* ACIMA da média!



Não só ficará acima, como ficará muito acima do normal, atendendo à precipitação que se espera até ao final do dia de amanhã.

Por cá mantêm-se a chuva fraca a moderada, com paragens curtas, puxada por um vento moderado de SO - é mesmo o ideal para os *penicos* habituais...

O acumulado é agora de *29,7 mm* (o mês segue com 153,8 mm).

*Tatual: 16,7ºC
Hr: 94%* (a medição da humidade relativa com termómetros seco\molhado bate certo com o valor do sensor)


Esta é uma típica entrada de SO, em que as serras orientadas para esse quadrante recebem a maior fartura de água.
Nas estações de Entrimo e Xurês, da meteogalicia, voltadas para NE, os valores rondam apenas os 5 mm de acumulado, enquanto cabril, do lado Português já ultrapassa os 20 mm aprox.


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Set 2013 às 18:10)

Continua céu encoberto e chuva fraca persistente, por vezes moderada. Agora tambem nos ultimos minutos um grande vendaval  Devo ter algumas rajadas na ordem dos 70\80 km\h...


----------



## 1337 (29 Set 2013 às 18:13)

O castanho rapidamente se está a tornar verde no campo, és tão bem vinda chuvinha , e continua ela a cair certinha or mais fraca ora mais moderada, mas sempre persistente, que saudades tinha destes dias


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Set 2013 às 18:19)

Bem que ventania... Rajadas muito fortes, até me assustou  Estava no Facebook no quarto descansadinho e de repente ouço estas fortes rajadas... Não estava à espera...


----------



## GabKoost (29 Set 2013 às 18:31)

E continua a dar-lhe com uma regularidade incrível!

Água para todos!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Set 2013 às 21:40)

GabKoost disse:


> E continua a dar-lhe com uma regularidade incrível!
> 
> Água para todos!!



Sem dúvida, como dizem isto já parece um penico! 

Dia marcado pela chuva fraca/moderada mas persistente. 

Já oiço pessoas a comentarem que estão fartas da chuva, não sei como lhes vai correr esta semana, pois ela vai continuar a cair e de que maneira.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Set 2013 às 22:03)

Bem isto tem andado chuvoso por aqui!
Sigo com *40.5mm*!!!
Tatual:*16.1ºC*
Hrelativa:*98%*
____
Nos últimos três dias já conto com *158.9mm*!!!


----------



## fishisco (29 Set 2013 às 22:19)

ja viram o gfs p quarta-feira?? que diluvio

aqui choveu o dia todo


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Set 2013 às 23:13)

fishisco disse:


> ja viram o gfs p quarta-feira?? que diluvio



Sim entre segunda e quarta devemos ter acumulados impressionantes!!!
_______
Tatual:*16.8ºC*
Hrelativa:*98%*

Por agora tudo calminho, a não ser umas rajadas de vento de vez em quando, e está nevoeiro!


----------



## fishisco (29 Set 2013 às 23:47)

curiosamente nao ha alertas p quarta... q segundo o gfs e o pior(melhor) dia em termos de chuva


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Set 2013 às 23:49)

fishisco disse:


> curiosamente nao ha alertas p quarta... q segundo o gfs e o pior(melhor) dia em termos de chuva



Até lá atualizaram os avisos meteorológicos.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Set 2013 às 00:56)

Boa madrugada.

O acumulado de domingo cifrou-se em *35,8 mm*.

Lá continua a chuva a cair de forma fraca a moderada - olhando para o satélite a banda nebulosa já se emancipou e já entra aqui pelo litoral norte. *Ka bôm!!!*

Claro que já começam as queixas, o que não é de estranhar, tão típico do português que nunca se dá por contente seja com o que for.
Mas é o clima que temos, umas vezes com sol, outras com chuva, outras também não...porque não chove e está encoberto, porque é noite e não de dia, porque sim, porque não.
Sempre se passaram as estações, sempre houveram queixas, regozijos.
Apenas nos cabe relembrar isto às pessoas: o clima não muda pelas lamentações.
Temos de saber aproveitar os momentos que ele nos proporciona, de forma mais ou menos despreocupada...Porque gostamos da meteorologia.

O vento sopra de SO moderado, a transportar enorme carga de humidade para o nosso litoral - onde for favorável, os acumulados vão subir de forma lenta mas contínua para valores na casa das dezenas de mm.

*Tatual: 17,5ºC
Hr: 96%*

Uma boa semana (também meteorologicamente falando)


----------



## Estação SP (30 Set 2013 às 13:22)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui choveu durante a manha moderadamente com alguns períodos de chuva forte.

Acumulado até ao momento: *11,9mm* 


*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 21,6ºC

Humidade: 90%

Vento: 14,4km/h de sul


----------



## Paula (30 Set 2013 às 14:04)

Boa tarde.

Chove fraco por Braga neste momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Set 2013 às 14:07)

Boas,
por aqui a chuva pouco tem aparecido, apenas choveu alguma coisa pela madrugada que fazem o acumulado ser de      
*2,4 mm*.

Por agora chuvisca e parece que pela tarde a chuva venha a ganhar intensidade e persistência.


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Set 2013 às 15:03)

Período de chuva bem forte caiu há pouco por aqui, com rain rate de 25,2 mm/hr. 

acumulado nos *5,7 mm*.


----------



## Névoa (30 Set 2013 às 15:04)

Chove no Porto con alguns intervalos, venta bastante e sente-se que é ar quente a soprar, afinal. Acho que no outro tópico o stormy referiu-se a uma massa de ar quente que ia provocar mais instabilidade, se não estou enganada, parece-me que foi right on the spot.

Não gosto da sensação, é quente e estranho.  :|


----------



## Névoa (30 Set 2013 às 15:13)

Aristocrata disse:


> Sempre se passaram as estações, sempre houveram queixas, regozijos.
> Apenas nos cabe relembrar isto às pessoas: o clima não muda pelas lamentações.
> Temos de saber aproveitar os momentos que ele nos proporciona, de forma mais ou menos despreocupada...Porque gostamos da meteorologia.



Bem, de minha parte reclamei muito este verão, pois não passei nada bem. Infelizmente, ao que parece, o homem pode interferir e mudar o clima sim, o que tem (está a ter) consequências catastróficas. Como resolver isso é um problema enorme, por enquanto podemos é tentar climatizar as nossas casas de forma a minimizar o sofrimento e sobrevivermos.

Reclamar, em certa medida, faz parte e pode ser uma coisa boa, se tiver a energia necessária para criar soluções (ou o guarda-chuva nunca teria sido inventado).


----------



## jpmartins (30 Set 2013 às 15:35)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento chove bem, precipitação desde as 00h, 15.2mm.


----------



## CptRena (30 Set 2013 às 16:26)

Névoa disse:


> Não gosto da sensação, é quente e estranho.  :|



Boa tarde

Por aqui tem sido o mesmo que por "todo" o lado
Céu muito nublado (8/8)
Chuva fraca com períodos mais intensos
Vento fraco com rajadas
E ambiente tropical (muita humidade e temperatura amena) que é a causa dessa sensação estranha

20,3°C @ 94%
SO @ 12,2km/h G 20,9km/h
1012hPa (soube há pouco (2300J) que esta pressão ainda não está configurada correctamente, sendo o valor correcto aproximadamente 1007hPa e não 1012hPa como postado originalmente)
12,1mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Set 2013 às 18:37)

Tarde muito húmida esta, valores constantemente perto dos 100%. 

Também a chuva tem sido constante, e neste momento cai com intensidade.

Acumulado nos *10,8 mm*.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (30 Set 2013 às 19:05)

Boa tarde! 
Bem hoje para já a acumulado de precipitação não está tão alto como nos últimos dias, sigo com *20.1mm*!
A chuva cai agora com alguma intensidade!

Tatual:*18.6ºC*
Hrelativa:*99%*


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Set 2013 às 19:13)

Por aqui a chuva fez uma pausa.

Acumulados *14,4 mm*.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Set 2013 às 20:00)

Boa noite,
Dia pouco chuvoso no Porto. O nevoeiro instalou-se pelo menos na zona ocidental da cidade por volta das 18h00 e começou há pouco a levantar.


----------



## Névoa (30 Set 2013 às 20:37)

O IPMA prevê para  a semana que vem temperaturas na ordem dos 26ºC para Lisboa e 24-25ºC para o Porto (e isso com muito sol, o que deve piorar bem as coisas)  :/ Agora é seguir novamente as cartas do ecmwf para ver se isso é sério ou não... ontem a previsão estava muito mais ao meu gosto. 
Bolas, justamente quando eu esperava ter-me visto livre desta ansiedade e já pensava em arrumar o A/C...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (30 Set 2013 às 21:55)

Névoa disse:


> O IPMA prevê para  a semana que vem temperaturas na ordem dos 26ºC para Lisboa e 24-25ºC para o Porto (e isso com muito sol, o que deve piorar bem as coisas)  :/ Agora é seguir novamente as cartas do ecmwf para ver se isso é sério ou não... ontem a previsão estava muito mais ao meu gosto.
> Bolas, justamente quando eu esperava ter-me visto livre desta ansiedade e já pensava em arrumar o A/C...



Boa noite,

O tempo é mesmo assim, por cá o início do outono costuma trazer sol e temperaturas amenas, não podemos ter sempre chuva. 

Existe alguma tendência para dias agradáveis com o regresso do AA na próxima semana mas vamos acompanhar com calma os próximos outputs.

Cmps.


----------



## Névoa (30 Set 2013 às 22:05)

Estive a comparar agora as temperaturas de Outubro com 2011 e 2012, 2011 foi mesmo um horror, e 2012 parece-me ter sido mais frio que 2013 (até agora).

Eu nem falo da chuva,o problema é ter temperaturas destas fora de época, nunca mais temos mínimas de jeito e a verdade é que as casas não arrefecem. É preciso repensar, e muito, a construção civil, e também a arquitectura. Incluir dispositivos de refrigeração e aquecimento em todas as casas no futuro, pois este calor mata, a verdade é esta.

Morar numa casa com janelas a poente não tem piada, como vim a descobrir este ano da pior forma :/


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2013 às 23:07)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *15.9 ºc *

máxima: *20.2 ºc* 

Precipitação até ao momento *12 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 18.8 ºc 

Vento SW: 22 Km/h

Pressão: 1007.3 hpa

Humidade: 98 %

Dia com chuva fraca a moderada, neste momento chove com intensidade

Setembro segue com *156.8 mm* acumulados 

*1597.1 mm* neste ano hidrológico desde 1/10/2012, quase a chegar aos *1600 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Set 2013 às 23:15)

Boa noite.

Hoje foi um dia húmido, quezilento, com chuva normalmente fraca, por vezes moderada e puxada a vento (que tem sido fraco a moderado de SSO\SO).
A temperatura tem estado bastante amena, típica de uma entrada húmida de início de outono, ainda com o oceano relativamente quente e sem entradas frescas. Suei muito no meu trabalho hoje, tanto em exterior como em interior.

O acumulado do dia vai em *23,4 mm*.

*Tatual: 19,1ºC
Hr: 95%*




ELJICUATRO disse:


> Existe alguma tendência para dias agradáveis com o regresso do AA na próxima semana mas vamos acompanhar com calma os próximos outputs.
> 
> Cmps.




Era, era!
O GFS até parece nosso amigo e no fim do túnel  (8 de outubro) mostra-nos a aproximação de........              .....MAIS CHUVA!


----------



## fishisco (30 Set 2013 às 23:24)

esta tarde fui a penafiel e la estava mt abafado, apesar da chuva n se aguentava no carro parado com tudo fechado... aqui nao esta tanto mas desde q e noite n parou de chover


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (30 Set 2013 às 23:35)

Boas!
Já vou com um acumulado de *29.1mm*! 
Por agora vai chovendo fraco com vento a soprar também fraco!

Tatual:*19.3ºC*
Hrelativa:*98%*


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2013 às 23:37)

Continua a chover bem

*14.2 mm* acumulados

está quase nos 1600 mm  , sigo com 1599.3 mm no ano hidrológico.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Set 2013 às 23:45)

16 minutos para atingires os 1600! Vê lá não aldrabes as leituras!


----------



## Agreste (30 Set 2013 às 23:50)

1600mm... parece a costa de Malabar e as monções...


----------



## João Pedro (30 Set 2013 às 23:52)

O Snifa está a fazer as contas...


----------



## fishisco (30 Set 2013 às 23:53)

João Pedro disse:


> O Snifa está a fazer as contas...



deve e estar a regar a estacao ou a lava-la ahah


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2013 às 00:01)

João Pedro disse:


> O Snifa está a fazer as contas...



Já fiz  e não deu...*14.7 mm *ontem, o que dá *1599.8 mm* no ano hidrológico

De momento não chove


----------



## Névoa (1 Out 2013 às 00:02)

Aristocrata disse:


> Era, era!
> O GFS até parece nosso amigo e no fim do túnel  (8 de outubro) mostra-nos a aproximação de........              .....MAIS CHUVA!



Ah eu não tinha visto isso, esta saída falhou-me!!! Agora já sou mais feliz!!!!  (embora o que eu queira mesmo sejam mínimas na casa dos 10ºC - ou menos, ok -  nem é pedir assim tanto!)


----------



## João Pedro (1 Out 2013 às 00:04)

Snifa disse:


> Já fiz  e não deu...*14.7 mm *hoje, o que dá 1599,8  mm no ano hidrológico
> 
> De momento não chove


Pois... quando vi a chuva a parar fiquei logo com um pressentimento que ias ficar quase quase lá.


----------



## fishisco (1 Out 2013 às 00:04)

Snifa disse:


> Já fiz  e não deu...*14.7 mm *hoje, o que dá 1599,8  mm no ano hidrológico
> 
> De momento não chove



ja agora esses 1600 e bom ou mau? como tem sido os outros anos?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (1 Out 2013 às 00:07)

Continua a chuva fraca mas houve há pouco um breve período de chuva forte.

Destaque-se rajadas de vento engraçadas que surgiram a cerca de 10-15mns.

Bom Nowcasting a todos.


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2013 às 00:08)

fishisco disse:


> ja agora esses 1600 e bom ou mau? como tem sido os outros anos?



É acima da média aqui para a minha localização, segundo os dados do IPMA a média Porto/S Gens 1971/2000 é de *1224,3 mm*  milímetros anuais

Por exemplo no Ano Hidrológico 2011/2012 registei 1016.9 mm ( abaixo da média )

Já no Ano Hidrológico 2010/2011  registei 1262.3 mm ( dentro do normal/pouco acima da média  )


----------



## fishisco (1 Out 2013 às 00:10)

bem bom tendo em conta q tivemos 3 meses secos


----------



## CptRena (1 Out 2013 às 00:11)

Não se esqueçam que já é Outubro. Toca a ir para o novo tópico fazer o seguimento se faz favor


----------



## João Pedro (1 Out 2013 às 00:14)

Vamos já, estamos só a abrir o espumante pelos quase 1600mm da Invicta!


----------

